# The Hills



## Lauren1981 (Aug 14, 2008)

okay who watches? and is anyone as excited as me for the premiere on monday??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




does anyone think it's scripted??


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

I doooo.. so very excited. I can't wait!!

I love it.. I don't think it's scripted but I think it's really directed as in if the scene is not good enough, they'll cut it and do it again..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 14, 2008)

see that's how i feel about it! i don't think it's scripted either but i've seen stuff like once, they wanted to get a shot of heidi getting off a plane or something and walking up to spencer so they just made her go back and do it again but i think the stuff they talk about and what happens is real. i mean, i love the hills but that show would be TOO easy to script so what would be the point??

do you like lauren or heidi? how do you feel about lo and the situation with audrina???
what about lauren being buddy-buddy with stephanie??


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

of course I like Lauren.. but I think she's a little bit too controlling over her friends.. Heidi on the other hand, I did not like her since the start of the show.. she likes to make drama.. but she's a bit more humble now, but I still don't like her.. and especially Spencer.. yuck!!

I think it's too bad that Audrina & Lauren are drifting apart. But I think Lo is a little bit too frontal and sarcastic and she doesn't really think when she talks. I actually love her but sometimes she should keep her mouth shut or consider other people's feelings. 

Audrina cannot really take jokes I think, which is why she's really in contrary with the others.. what do you think?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 14, 2008)

well first i agree with you about audrina. like, she's sweet but she takes things too seriously but i think lo has given her the cold shoulder a few times too many but acts more than innocent when the problem was brought to her. 

lauren is WAY too controlling of what her friends do! like last season when she was pissed that audrina was cool with heidi but she was all BFF with stephanie who actually tried to talk sh*t to her and start something with her in the club AND she's spencer's sister..... doesn't make sense to me. i still like her though because she's got a level head and knows what she wants. even though she has the show she's still doing her own thing

i don't like heidi. she went all hollywood after landing her "dream job" in the first season. and it's not really about all the surgery she's had it's just the way she comes off, ya know? and spencer is so gross! he's gross looking with that flesh colored beard. i can't stand his smile which just looks shady as i don't know what. heidi does like the drama but i think if she didn't have spencer who thrives off of it if not more than she does, then she wouldn't be as bad. and i was SO disgusted when they were on tyra talking about how they want to adopt a child from africa..... wtf??!!

don't mean to get on looks but does audrina look wierd to you??? just wondering...


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

hehe, yes I think Audrina looks weird, like all her skin tight and stuff, or maybe she's just way too chubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what?? Heidi had a surgery? On what? Anyways.. yes I hate Spencer.. and for that, I hate my life 'cause I have a brother in law who looks and acts childish just like him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'm weird but Stephanie is now being sweet but she really has to pay attention at what she does. I mean her and Lauren should just be friends in school and not hang out outside. 

I hate it when Lauren trying to control who her friends are dating. Yes, I love that she's so independent, knows what she wants, does her own thing and be really good at those


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 14, 2008)

i agree with the relationship with lauren and stephanie. i mean not long before they almost hated each other and then on the second day of class they're bff...... lauren should be careful of her and just leave it at school. did you see what they're saying already? they're gonna talk about it on the show too.... i guess lauren broke up with some guy she was dating and then stephanie started going out with him. SCANDELOUS!!!

heidi had a deviated septum... (whatever it's called) so she got a nose job, then she got a boob job. it wasn't all dramatic though and it fits her good. she's had lip injections but that's not surgery. i think heidi looks good though but she is SO a victim of "hollywood" syndrome. ha! and it's not to bash california. i love cali. got fam out there but bottom line, everyone goes there to get famous so, it is what it is...

i think audrina has verneers (is that how you spell it???) so her teeth are super big and she's got those cabbage patch eyes.. i don't know

man that sux that you have your own spencer in your fam!!! lol! no fun. if i had someone like that in my fam i would prob throw up everytime i saw him. lol! he's such a brat and an a$$hole!!! ugh!!!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, luckily I live miles away from my Spencer b.i.l. I live in his hometown and he's somewhere in Europe because he figures people in Canada don't like him, lol.

Hehe I think it's veneers.. yes u're right, her teeth are big, her cheeks are chubby and I am not sure about cabbage patch eyes.. well, her eyes are hooded quite heavily.

hmm I think Heidi is pretty but boring. I like Lauren and Whitney. 

I saw the trailer of season 4 but I did not know that Stephanie hooked up with Lauren's ex. And.. things get more dramatic (I hate drama).. Brody's in jail.. arrggghh.. 

There's a couple things I would like to see on the show.. Kristin Cavalari and Stephanie Coletti (again!!)


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 14, 2008)

existing thread:

http://specktra.net/f222/hills-97662/


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't wait for the season premier on Monday......

I don't think it's scripted...just heavily directed.  Like how they have people miked up and ready for phone calls that are supposed to be "spur of the moment"; everyone is always at the same party or club while there's beef...just a bit convenient, but so good for television, lol.  I'm playing catch up, last season was my first time watching and I've gotten to Season 2 on the DVD set.  From what I've gotten...Lauren is cool...I can understand her being upset with her friends dating losers.  I've had that same arguement with some of my close friends.  You hate to see your friend be with someone who is terrible.  I think Heidi is all about Heidi and could really careless about others, unless it works to her advantage.  Since season 2 is still fresh for me....The Jenny Bunney episode was BAD BAD BAD, lol.  I think Audrina is sensitive and a little weak when it comes to sticking up for herself.  I don't think Lo's intention is to push Lauren and Audrina apart....but Audrina isn't sticking up for herself either, IMO.


----------



## Cosmogrl (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello!  Yes I love the Hills, however, I think that it is partially scripted.  If you look at they way the Hills cast interacts with their "coworkers" when they are gossiping about their friends, their "coworkers" look like bad actors.  That's the only thing I really noticed.

As for Audrina being chubby, I think she has chipmunk cheeks but she is DEF not chubby.  That must make me FAT! 

I used to love Lauren and feel sorry for her that all her friends ditch her for boys, or take her boys, but after last season, I think that she seems to think the world's against her and that she does nothing wrong.  Like someone mentioned earlier about Audrina talking to Heidi but she can talk to Stephanie?  What's up with that?  

I don't care tho, I'm still watching! Ha ha.


----------



## onthisnight (Aug 14, 2008)

Im really excited for the premiere!
I do think it's somewhat scripted but oh well, i still like watching it


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_There's a couple things I would like to see on the show.. Kristin Cavalari and Stephanie Coletti (again!!)_

 
i would freakin LOVE to see kristin on the show! she cracked me up on laguna! she was such a b*tch but she never held back and never faked anything and that's why i liked her. if she didn't like you, you knew it and whatever she said behind your back, she said in your face first. lol!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i would freakin LOVE to see kristin on the show! she cracked me up on laguna! she was such a b*tch but she never held back and never faked anything and that's why i liked her. if she didn't like you, you knew it and whatever she said behind your back, she said in your face first. lol!!_

 

That's my next project....see what Laguna Beach was all about


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

yes.. and Kristin and Lauren are now FRIENDS!! I saw it on youtube, so that'd be very interesting.. but she said, "I don't need to be on the show (the Hills), that's Lauren's show"

Kristin never held back in Laguna Beach, but in the 1st season you could see she was trying to make a drama. Second season, I love her more than ever.. she stopped making drama and just be herself.. 
*
Cosmogrl*





 sorry.. yes Audrina is not chubby, but I am not sure how to call those people who have those kind of cheeks. Even my cheeks are like those and I call myself chubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it's just high cheekbones which are very high fashion :nod:

Anyways.. I've got a link to a little fact about Audrina


----------



## couturesista (Aug 14, 2008)

I some addicted to this show. I do think alot of it is fake but what good tv show doesn"t have good writers? I don't like Lauren she seems very fake, I like Audrina but she seems so, dear in the head lights, and Heidi, absolutely no words except sandwich! She is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo thin that its scary. All in all, its good entertainment!


----------



## Kaycee37 (Aug 14, 2008)

I love the hills!
Hedi-Fake 
Spencer-Weird possesed eyes...creepy and seems to hang on to "drama" more than most guys.
Lauren-I like Lauren but...she can't seem to keep a guy??? She always gets hurt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Audrina-Cute and seems "layed back". I'm glad she told Lo a thing or too!
Lo-Needs to be the ONLY in a friendship with Lauren, She's totally "hating" on Audrina..not nice

But I can't wait for the new season


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_Spencer-Weird possesed eyes...creepy_

 
he is SO creepy looking! like the dirty neighbor that likes young blondes or something! lol! he looks crazy ALL the time..... like he's always on something, ya know?? and that BEARD???? what's with that???


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 15, 2008)

ugh Spencer's beard is soo weird its like flesh color!!! I think he is a creeper but he makes the show interest so...


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 15, 2008)

I think Heidi & Spencer are supposed to get out of the show and have their own show or something (going to be a huge failure I know, lol). But I don't watch them anymore, I only watch Lauren and the rest of the girls (minus Heidi).
And it must be hard for Lauren to forget Heidi. At one episode she wants to forgive and forget her, but how can she forget her when Lauren becomes the narrator of her life?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_And it must be hard for Lauren to forget Heidi. At one episode she wants to forgive and forget her, but how can she forget her when Lauren becomes the narrator of her life?_

 
that is sooooooo true!!! how can she if she's gotta keep up to date and talk about her life before each episode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yeah i heard that heidi and spencer are supposed to have their own show. i think it'll last for one good season and then it'll be done. they suck.... big time.....

i actually like whitney the most out of everyone. but maybe that's because she isn't on camera that much. i like audrina, i just wish she'd grow a ball or two, ya know??


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 18, 2008)

tonight's the night ladies!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



been waiting for it ;-)
i heard this was going to be the last season tho.... anybody heard that as well?????


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 18, 2008)

lol, me too.. so excited.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need to find out what time it's going to be here though..
what time is it for you guys there? and where are you guys located?
so I can calculate the time difference
(lol, I just moved to Canada from Europe so I'm still a little lost somehow)..

I've never heard that it's the last season.. I hope it isn't..


----------



## beauty_marked (Aug 18, 2008)

I have the biggest crush on spencer. so sexy

HAHAHA IM TOTALLY KIDDING.

To an extent the Hills is highly scripted. But i think there is some reality to it. I guess cause im kinda living it with my very own real life heidi.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't wait for tonight...it would make sense I guess for this to be the last season...real people can only be followed like this for so long....Luckily there are plenty others that let us watch their every move


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_I guess cause im kinda living it with my very own real life heidi._

 
Aww.. we should meet up, I don't live with but there's one in my family who totally resembles Spencer


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 18, 2008)

i'm excited too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't wait for it to premiere tonight. yes, there are some parts that are scripted, but hey, it's still enjoyable to watch because it can relate to people.<3


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 18, 2008)

did you watch the marathon this weekend!  I can't wait to see Brody thrown in jail!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm excited for it too!!! One of my old roommates called me up and is comin over to watch the premiere with me =) We ar
e SEVERE Hills fans so it's a must for us to get together and watch tonite!


----------



## pat (Aug 19, 2008)

i'm so excited. only 30 minutes left...

I swear Lo is still on my hit list, I can't seem to like her for some reason. hahahaha

this season seems so juicy!

yay!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

SPOILER ALERT!!

Aarrgghh I hate Audrina!! She would never be friends with Lo, that's so pathetic.. she wasn't even making an effort..


----------



## pat (Aug 19, 2008)

aw shaquille, I'm the opposite. hahaha... I hate Lo. Lo's been a bitch to Audrina since day one, so I don't blame her.

I can't wait for this season!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

*patty*, lol.. well I think Lo is bitchy and sometimes inconsiderate.. but I think Audrina's too sensitive.. at least Lo's making effort now.. for her to come and talk to Audrina was nice..

anyways, please don't shoot me


----------



## couturesista (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_aw shaquille, I'm the opposite. hahaha... I hate Lo. Lo's been a bitch to Audrina since day one, so I don't blame her.

I can't wait for this season!_

 
I'm with you. Lo has always been so full of herself and bitchy. I'm happy Audrina didn"t grin and bare for her, " WE will never be friends" Holllllaaaaaa!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Let her know off the bat that ur on to her bitchassness. If u watch Laguna Beach u know Lo was really a big snot on there too. Who throws someone a birthday party and then stays upstairs and plays with the dog? Bitch Please, and then she says I don't know any of her friends ok, stop harrassing the dog and go mingle. The same way u didn't know Frankie in Vegas but u mingled all up through his throat, yes Ya'll saw them kissing last season. then she asks who did she invite and when Audrina starts naming her friends Lo says " Ah well, we'll just have to enjoy who's coming". Did you see the look Lauren gave her after what she said? Lauren knows Lo is a bitch but shes so desperate to have a so called true friend that shes dealing. Where the fuck did Lo come from anyway? She didn"t jump in the mix until the show started getting publicity she wasn't on season one and in season2 she just was on the new years episode. As you can see I don't like her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Moving on, how random is Heidi's sister? Spencer is so fuckin funny,

 Random Sis- would you like ssome breakfast Spencer?
 Spencer- Is that  breakfast, umm going to have to say no, I'm going back to bed! Not in those exact words but priceless nonetheless!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Ok how fine is DOUG? I'm not usually into blondes but dammit he has converted me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   Ok I'm done ranting and raving, commence to talking amongst urselves!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 19, 2008)

i think audrina is beyond sensitive but lo's attempt at being friends was so lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean, let's be honest. lo's been a bitch to audrina from the beginning and she knows it and never gave a sh*t but when SHE was ready and audrina didn't care anymore then now it's audrina's fault. i think audrina prob should have spoke up more in the beginning about how lo was acting towards her. because now audrina doesnt care about what happens between them and you really can't blame her. it sux that lauren is caught in the middle of this but i think she needs to call a spade a spade and call lo out on her sh*t...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even lauren knows she's a bitch. *couturesista:* that look lauren gave lo was PRICELESS!! LOL! lauren knew it was a f'd up thing to say to her on her b-day, ya know? and who is lo to make comments and judgments on who audrina invited since it is HER b-day??!!

lo's a bitch. always will be. lol!

did anyone else think holly looked like a chipmunk? they don't really look alike at all......

spencer was an a$$hole but some of what he said was funny as h*ll.

what do you guys think of holly moving in with them? do you think heidi should tell her no?
first, i don't think it's a good idea with her moving in on top of heidi and spenc's problems..... main reason being is i think she's gonna be all in the business and going back and telling their mom sh*t which will prob get her kicked out. lol! 
second, i think holly would be there longer than 2 weeks and i think hollywood would "f" her up because she's already caught up in the glitz and glamour of it. not being serious about it. you have to seriously have a head on your shoulders living out there. lol! i don't live there but my fam does and i can see how EASY it is to get caught up in it when you go strictly for the looks ya know? all that glitters aint gold......

question: heidi used to live with lauren back when laguna beach was on and they were bestfriends for a very long time..... how did lauren and heidi meet if heidi is from colorado?????


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG, last night was awesome!!!! Lo is a bitchy lil brat. She had no intentions of trying to make amends with Audrina. She was LO when she made the comment about Audrina's kick ass friends, she was LO when she played upstairs with a damn dog all day instead of mingling at the party and she was LO when she was talking to Audrina in the guest house. I don't like her!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speidi is a train wreck that I love to watch. She turned her back on an awesome career move for a frikkin jerk with a scary face, lol.  And he was rude to her sister....that really grinds my gears.  I can't believe she even has a job still.  

Doug was purty!  Fine indeed....and Lauren's dress for the premiere was beautiful.  I loved it.  I can tell this season's gonna be full of all kinds of drama....


----------



## couturesista (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i think audrina is beyond sensitive but lo's attempt at being friends was so lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean, let's be honest. lo's been a bitch to audrina from the beginning and she knows it and never gave a sh*t but when SHE was ready and audrina didn't care anymore then now it's audrina's fault. i think audrina prob should have spoke up more in the beginning about how lo was acting towards her. because now audrina doesnt care about what happens between them and you really can't blame her. it sux that lauren is caught in the middle of this but i think she needs to call a spade a spade and call lo out on her sh*t...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even lauren knows she's a bitch. *couturesista:* that look lauren gave lo was PRICELESS!! LOL! lauren knew it was a f'd up thing to say to her on her b-day, ya know? and who is lo to make comments and judgments on who audrina invited since it is HER b-day??!!

lo's a bitch. always will be. lol!

did anyone else think holly looked like a chipmunk? they don't really look alike at all......

spencer was an a$$hole but some of what he said was funny as h*ll.

what do you guys think of holly moving in with them? do you think heidi should tell her no?
first, i don't think it's a good idea with her moving in on top of heidi and spenc's problems..... main reason being is i think she's gonna be all in the business and going back and telling their mom sh*t which will prob get her kicked out. lol! 
second, i think holly would be there longer than 2 weeks and i think hollywood would "f" her up because she's already caught up in the glitz and glamour of it. not being serious about it. you have to seriously have a head on your shoulders living out there. lol! i don't live there but my fam does and i can see how EASY it is to get caught up in it when you go strictly for the looks ya know? all that glitters aint gold......

question: heidi used to live with lauren back when laguna beach was on and they were bestfriends for a very long time..... how did lauren and heidi meet if heidi is from colorado?????_

 
 They met at FIDM before Heidi dropped out. Remember Lauren originally followed Stephen to San Francisco (sp) her first year of college. Heidi's sister looks exactly her mom. Heidi resembled them before she started hacking away at her face. I mean seriously she has nice hair but her lips look like the biggest thing on her body besides her fake jugs! When her sister offered Spencer breakfast I wanted her to force feed Heidi his plate and hers! She has been sucked into the LA lifestyle and now its CHIPPIES ( her sister) turn!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_ Ok how fine is DOUG? I'm not usually into blondes but dammit he has converted me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   Ok I'm done ranting and raving, commence to talking amongst urselves!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dang!! I agree he's so dang hot.. ohh.. rrrr..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i think audrina prob should have spoke up more in the beginning about how lo was acting towards her._

 
I agree.. she never really made an effort, she just whined..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_ question: heidi used to live with lauren back when laguna beach was on and they were bestfriends for a very long time..... how did lauren and heidi meet if heidi is from colorado?????_

 
I am not sure.. I mean, Heidi told the interviewer at FIDM she never went to school or anything, just shopping. I was thinking probably she's a friend of Kristin (Kristin is as well from Colorado) and got introduced while they were in Laguna Beach. Heidi used to live in Laguna Beach too..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Dang!! I agree he's so dang hot.. ohh.. rrrr..



I agree.. she never really made an effort, she just whined..



I am not sure.. I mean, Heidi told the interviewer at FIDM she never went to school or anything, just shopping. I was thinking probably she's a friend of Kristin (Kristin is as well from Colorado) and got introduced while they were in Laguna Beach. Heidi used to live in Laguna Beach too.._

 

okay i think that's what's throwing me off. because i remember from the beginning her and lauren were bestfriends but i totally forgot lauren left college at first to follow stephen to san fran. and couturesista said they met at fidm the first time lauren went which makes sense but then i remember heidi saying she's never been to college..... maybe she dropped out twice because heidi said she used to live at lauren's parents house..... wierd

but now i understand





and i was totally thinking the same thing about how they don't look alike! i was trying to remember heidi's face pre-knife..... i still think she's pretty she just looks as if her face has been worked on too much...........


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_When her sister offered Spencer breakfast I wanted her to force feed Heidi his plate and hers! She has been sucked into the LA lifestyle and now its CHIPPIES ( her sister) turn!_

 
lmfao!!!
heidi does look hungry as h*ll. everytime they show her walking it looks like her legs may break!! they look like sticks!! i mean, she's a small girl anyway but GEEZ!!!!

and chippies??!! omg! we have a new alias. that will be her name til the end of the season


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 19, 2008)

has Heidi ever really said what her attraction to Spencer is?  I don't see anything that would have her coming back all the time....dissing her friends, job and whatnot...for him.  Any thoughts...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_has Heidi ever really said what her attraction to Spencer is? I don't see anything that would have her coming back all the time....dissing her friends, job and whatnot...for him. Any thoughts..._

 
i really think heidi is just way too into him so she'd basically do whatever to be with him. i see her getting a tiny bit more of a backbone in this season but not too much. i don't know, i think sometimes females just like a guy so much or want to be with a guy so much that they let a lot of things slide in order to have that. 

he manipulates her on every episode. lol! that's so sad! and i really think if she saw a guy like him dating one of her non-existent friends she'd have a problem with it, ya know? she didn't like jason when lauren was with him and personally i think jason's an angel compared to spencer.

but really...... they both love drama, they thrive off of it and i really think they both fuel each others fire.... maybe that's why they're in love?????


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

I love Heidi's ex boyfriend Jordan. He was hot too.. lol


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 19, 2008)

and he treats his sister like trash too.  He's one of those guys I guess that once he gets a girl (or girl family member) close to him and to where they've got his back...he treats them like dog poo


----------



## couturesista (Aug 19, 2008)

I think Heidi is very co dependent. Her own father has said she gets invovled with a guy and forgets about the rest of her life. I think she saw the opportunity to have the limelight and attention and now she's running with it. I think this season shes going to try and play the poor victim role when it comes to her Spencer's relationship, but I'm not falling for it. It is all part of Speidi's master plan for reality show world domination!!!!!


----------



## couturesista (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_and he treats his sister like trash too. He's one of those guys I guess that once he gets a girl (or girl family member) close to him and to where they've got his back...he treats them like dog poo_

 
His sister seems a little loopy too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How in the hell does yelling at someone in a club, being their schoolmate, then apologizing make you someones friend? She talks about her and Lauren's friendship like they been in the state Pen, riding the #2 bus, and snackin on 30 cent juices and now+laters together forever. She's straight single white female material. She all crying and what not over her possibly not being able to hang with Lauren." What about Lauren and  my friendship, Spencer?  I need Lauren Spencer, shes my friend Now!!!!!" Bitch go get some Vicadin and chill out somewhere!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 19, 2008)

couturesista said:


> *She talks about her and Lauren's friendship like they been in the state Pen, riding the #2 bus, and snackin on 30 cent juices and now+laters together forever.* quote]


----------



## couturesista (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm serious, these people are so attention starved its ridiculous, but I love feeding their addiction and then trashing them about it!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^that's the best part!  Whitney is the only one with head on right...I guess she's the straight guy out of the bunch.  Almost makes me wonder what she's doing in that drama world


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree.. well.. she doesn't want to be in the drama but she's cool about the whole drama thing I guess. I mean that's why she doesn't hang out with them too often..
but it's very refreshing to see her as someone who was just starting out as a pro in fashion and now she's one of the pro


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 20, 2008)

Ohhh how I'm already LOVIN season 4! I completely agree with all the Lo/bitch, Audrina/punk-ass at first/don't give a f&ck chick now, Lauren/be REAL with Lo for ONCE, Speidi, & *Chippie* comments! Juiciness =)


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_has Heidi ever really said what her attraction to Spencer is?  I don't see anything that would have her coming back all the time....dissing her friends, job and whatnot...for him.  Any thoughts..._

 

I dunno...he seems like such a loser!! Just from watching the show and seeing how she interacts with him and her poor sister and her family and friends...he's controlling her whole life.  She's sacrificing too much in her life for this control freak and it's so obvious in the show...and thats just a fraction of her life we get to see! Can you imagine how bad it really is?!?  He's her "manager" too....he just seems like he wants her all to himself.

Did any of yall see the special going on right before the season 4 premiere when her and Spencer came out to talk to the host and they didn't even step out in front of the crowd? They were all off to the side and they seemed _very _tense with each other. They just seemed uncomfortable.
And yeah, I felt SOOOO bad for her sister! He was such an ass to her!  She didn't even say much to him about that.  I hope that she gave him hell when the cameras turned off...lol.


_THAT_ being said...lol... What the hell is Lo's problem? She's really weird.


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 20, 2008)

Watched the premiere!! I don't really care if it's scripted or not. For some reason I like watching over people's drama. Maybe cuz I keep it out of mine haha. I hate spencer!! Love lauren.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_ 
I swear Lo is still on my hit list, I can't seem to like her for some reason. hahahaha_

 








i TOTALLY understand.......


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'm serious, these people are so attention starved its ridiculous, but I love feeding their addiction and then trashing them about it!!_

 
hahahahahaha!!!
i know i talk SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much sh*t about heidi and spencer being attention whores but i'm SOOOOOOOOOO watching them every chance i get!!!

it's like perez hilton said........
"the hills" is like crack


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 20, 2008)

okay ladies! found a SPEIDI video that will make you wanna gag........ LOL!!

Speidi uncensored - MSN Video


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

^^That was ridiculous.  Not as bad as I expected from them though.

Their relationship reminds me of how people acted toward each other in high school when they were dating.  They're just so weird.  What's sad is I think Heidi is a nice girl, but she's having to deal with that idiot.  He's manipulated her so bad.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_^^That was ridiculous. Not as bad as I expected from them though.

Their relationship reminds me of how people acted toward each other in high school when they were dating. They're just so weird. What's sad is I think Heidi is a nice girl, but she's having to deal with that idiot. He's manipulated her so bad._

 
oh yea he's totally brainwashed her...

they did look hella immature.......  like 8th grade all over again.

they're both drama queens


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

^ I agree.  He is sooo lazy too! When Holly cooked him breakfast and Heidi was like "well you slept til 12" and he refused breakfast and went _back_ to bed!  I know Heidi works a legit job, but what about him?? He's basically living off her. I'm sorry, but nothing about that is attractive.  She should have lost him a loooong time ago!


----------



## Carmen_London (Aug 20, 2008)

I love this show, but it's definitely scripted for sure.
Spencer is so annoying it's hard to watch sometimes and I really like Whitney's hair and Audrina's style.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_^ I agree. He is sooo lazy too! When Holly cooked him breakfast and Heidi was like "well you slept til 12" and he refused breakfast and went back to bed! I know Heidi works a legit job, but what about him?? He's basically living off her. I'm sorry, but nothing about that is attractive. She should have lost him a loooong time ago!_

 

I think these are 2 people that are willing to do anything for drama and the lights of Hollywood honestly.  I almost wouldn't be suprised if their relationship is all rosey and this is all for the cams.  That vid was ridiculous tho...and they do so totally sound like one of those 10th grade big issues all the time couples.  And, I remember once someone asking Spencer what he does for a living and he said something like "playboy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





".  It seems like he went from mooching off of Brody, to mooching off of Holly, to mooching of his sis...THEN BACK TO HEIDI, lol.  I think he needs a good "wrong turn into Compton" beatdown to set him straight, lol

(that was mean but it sounded so good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_I think these are 2 people that are willing to do anything for drama and the lights of Hollywood honestly.  I almost wouldn't be suprised if their relationship is all rosey and this is all for the cams.  That vid was ridiculous tho...and they do so totally sound like one of those 10th grade big issues all the time couples.  And, I remember once someone asking Spencer what he does for a living and he said something like "playboy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".  It seems like he went from mooching off of Brody, to mooching off of Holly, to mooching of his sis...THEN BACK TO HEIDI, lol.  I think he needs a good "wrong turn into Compton" beatdown to set him straight, lol

(that was mean but it sounded so good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
HA! I love it!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carmen_London* 

 
_I love this show, but it's definitely scripted for sure.
Spencer is so annoying it's hard to watch sometimes and I really like Whitney's hair and Audrina's style._

 
why do you think it's scripted? and no i'm not challenging you. lol!!
i want to know why? i went back and forth the first two seasons thinking it was then thinking it wasn't. i don't think it is but i wanna kno ur opinion....


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_I think he needs a good "wrong turn into Compton" beatdown to set him straight, lol

(that was mean but it sounded so good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 



spencer wouldn't know what the hell to do with himself. lol!!!

he is SO a mooch. that's so unattractive for him to NOT work. i mean, he sits around all day, has threatened heidi's job like a million times by just randomly showing up to sh*t. wtf??!!!


----------



## couturesista (Aug 20, 2008)

God why isn't it MONDAY 10pm on MTV yet? I keep watching the reruns and its making my addiction worse, I need it, I need it.............................( in my POOKIE from NEW JACK CITY voice) LOL!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

I remember seeing a special on it one time...like last year maybe. The producers and cast were talking about the whole "scripted" issue.  They insist that it's not scripted, but that they definitely put them in situations to create drama and good tv.  Like they'll make sure the cameras are rolling on certain cast members when they get an important phone call.  So they'll tell people when to call each other.  I dunno, that would drive me crazy.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I heard they discuss it with the cast too.. like if the cast is going to have a dinner, they will ask the restaurant if they could film in there.. if not, they will move to a different location.

So I think it's not really they tell the cast when to call people, but more like the cast tell them when they want to call people and who. 

Just wondering.. how come the crew does not get sick of Spencer.. being around him all the time???


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_ 
Just wondering.. how come the crew does not get sick of Spencer.. being around him all the time???_

 
they probably do. lol! but the sad thing is that now, they almost NEED spencer on there because he's the one that created all the drama to begin with and he's keeping it going. remember in the beginning how, it wasn't necessarily boring but we were definitely feeling the effects of not seeing kristin anymore. lol! 

the drama with lo and audrina is messed up but all it consists of is lo being a b*tch and audrina staring at her with those big teeth........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spencer definitely sux but i think ratings would seriously drop without his fugly @$$ and that stupid beard


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Well, I heard they discuss it with the cast too.. like if the cast is going to have a dinner, they will ask the restaurant if they could film in there.. if not, they will move to a different location.

So I think it's not really they tell the cast when to call people, but more like the cast tell them when they want to call people and who. 

Just wondering.. how come the crew does not get sick of Spencer.. being around him all the time???_

 
lol...How come _anyone_ doesn't get sick of Spencer all the time?  I totally agree though. I could NOT work for that show.  I would end up getting myself into trouble saying something mean to him.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 21, 2008)

They did a behind the scenes type special this weekend, probably a rerun, but they said that if the cameras aren't around when something juicy happens they will tell them to recreate it and do it all over again. If you remember in season 2 when Audrina, Lauren and Heidi met up at the hair salon to get ready for New Years if you look closely at Heidi and Lauren, their nails and hair changes with each camera shot, they never look the same. In one shot Heidi has her nails and makeup done, but in the next shot when their talking her nails are all chipped and her face is bare. This is just a another version of Young and the Restless, except these people are using their real names and lifestyles! I think they need even more drama like DYNASTY!!! VIVA the 80s!!!!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_They did a behind the scenes type special this weekend, probably a rerun, but they said that if the cameras aren't around when something juicy happens they will tell them to recreate it and do it all over again. If you remember in season 2 when Audrina, Lauren and Heidi met up at the hair salon to get ready for New Years if you look closely at Heidi and Lauren, their nails and hair changes with each camera shot, they never look the same. In one shot Heidi has her nails and makeup done, but in the next shot when their talking her nails are all chipped and her face is bare. This is just a another version of Young and the Restless, except these people are using their real names and lifestyles! I think they need even more drama like DYNASTY!!! VIVA the 80s!!!!_

 
YES! I remember that.  And I remember that special too.  I remember them talking about something else big that happened that was re-created that I couldn't believe!

Of course we think Specer is weird, but Lo is my hot issue.  She drives me CRAZY.  Audrina seems really nice and she's just a bitch to her!


----------



## couturesista (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^ yeah I really don't like LO. Its like shes being rude just to have arole. Did you notice how she didn't show up to the preshow for the premiere? Pre planned vacay my ass, she knew if she showed up that would be her ass! Oh another thing, in the second season when she came to town for new years was it me or did she look pregnant? She looked thick as ever, especially when they showed her and Lauren leaving the restaurant after she spilled the beans about Heidi moving out! If she wasn't preggers she sure was big and by  the 3rd season she saw how big she was and lost all the weight. Just an observation. As you can see I am obsessed.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_^^^ yeah I really don't like LO. Its like shes being rude just to have arole. Did you notice how she didn't show up to the preshow for the premiere? Pre planned vacay my ass, she knew if she showed up that would be her ass! Oh another thing, in the second season when she came to town for new years was it me or did she look pregnant? She looked thick as ever, especially when they showed her and Lauren leaving the restaurant after she spilled the beans about Heidi moving out! If she wasn't preggers she sure was big and by the 3rd season she saw how big she was and lost all the weight. Just an observation. As you can see I am obsessed._

 
no i remember lo being heavier! and then last season she was all skinny again because in laguna she was the size she is now. either she was preg or she gained a shitload of weight at college.......


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 21, 2008)

maybe someone should hook Lo and Mr. WeirdBeard up...match made in MTV


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 22, 2008)

^^ LOL @ "weird beard"


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 25, 2008)

hey ladies!!!
tonights another night of the hills and spencer's stupid beard!!!
here's a video that's about 6 months old but i think it's so funny how audrina responds...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Audrina Patridge Comments On Heidi Montag's Music Video


----------



## couturesista (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally its Monday, tonites episode is supposed to be really full of drama with the Resident Single White Female in search of stealing Lauren's life, Stephanie. She's already into phase 2, move in on Lauren's guy, Doug *** cutie *** Let the trash talking begin ladies!!!!!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 26, 2008)

HAHAHA...that video was funny.  You could tell she was trying to be as nice as possible.  I remember seeing clips of Heidi's music video and it was a freakin' joke...lol.


I thought tonights episode was pretty boring. It was ok, but nothing really happened.  I mean, you could see Heidi and Spencer showing up at that birthday party from a mile away.  They are so starved for attention.  Stephanie seems very shady.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm sorry but if steph invites one side then she shouldn't invite the other. or she should have at least told lauren that it was a possibility that they would show up. i still think she's a snake and i can't BELIEVE lauren actually trusts this girl!!! is she serious??!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and yes, doug is cute, HOWEVER he is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO super duper boring. lol! i'm sorry, the first date they went on it was like pulling teeth for him to say anything. in the car AND at the restaurant.
lo is a bitch. i think all of us will say that about her in every episode. how fake was she at the party??!! saying how she was so glad they (lo & audrina) talked. omg!! audrina should seriously tell her to f*ck off. no joke. i was cracking up when audrina just sat there staring at her. hahahahaha!!!
yeah, this episode was kind of boring. we saw in the previews that heidi and spence were gonna show up. i thought some more shit was gonna go down tho.
oh well. still in LOVE with the show.

oh! and has anyone noticed how freaking BORING and dull steph's apt. is?? you'd think since she's a fashion major she'd have a little something going on.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe it's just me


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

Last night was a bore....but still a little juice in it.

First of...Lauren's kind of dumb if she thinks that Stephanie's DRAMA SEEKING BRO wouldn't be at the party.  I mean c'mon...there's a party, it's his sister, and there's cameras...sounds like a recipe for success for Spence.  And him and Heidi all, "we've been nothing but nice to her, LC is our sworn enemy, blah blah blah"...you would swear we're watching the Transformers and Heidi and Spence are Decepticons and Lauren's posse are the Autobots the way they talk.  And what was that "unsister" nonsense?  Is he serious?  Did that just come out of his mouth???  LOSER!

moving on.....That was really it...Lo's still a bitch, Lauren's still clueless, Audrina's still caught in headlights...and Whitney's doin the damn thing.  Just another day in the life on the Hills.....

**ps, I want Whitney's job...just sayin**

And for viewing pleasure those that didn't see, Heidi gettin her 80s rock star on....

http://l.yimg.com/k/omg/us/img/00/90...7YSSldsl8sdQ--


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 26, 2008)

Wait, so am I the only one who actually felt kinda bad for Heidi and Spencer when everyone left the minute they showed up, AND doesn't think Stephanie seems as shady as everyone makes her out to be?
Then again, I haven't really been watching it a lot, so I might've missed out on something important.
But I still don't know exactly what Heidi did wrong to Lauren. Sure, she has an asshole manipulative boyfriend, but what did SHE do that was so horrible?

And what the frick happened to Lo, I used to think she was so cute. She's a bitch now.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_ 
And for viewing pleasure those that didn't see, Heidi gettin her 80s rock star on....

http://l.yimg.com/k/omg/us/img/00/90...7YSSldsl8sdQ--_

 

omg! the whole post was funny as hell but is that really her in that pick??????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_Wait, so am I the only one who actually felt kinda bad for Heidi and Spencer when everyone left the minute they showed up, AND doesn't think Stephanie seems as shady as everyone makes her out to be?
Then again, I haven't really been watching it a lot, so I might've missed out on something important.
But I still don't know exactly what Heidi did wrong to Lauren. Sure, she has an asshole manipulative boyfriend, but what did SHE do that was so horrible?

And what the frick happened to Lo, I used to think she was so cute. She's a bitch now._

 
so here's the deal....
yes you're the only one who feels sorry for heidi and spence. lol! BUT you haven't been watching it a lot.
heidi moved in with spence and that already caused friction.  then the actual friendship ended when spencer hooked brody up with jen bunny (l.c.'s ex bestest) and heidi basically encouraged it. then a rumor that was originally gossiped about to Perez Hilton got to circulating about a sex tape BUT the latest update is that even though Perez is still not giving up his source he SWEARS he didn't hear it from spencer.... what the f*ck ever. we all know it was spencer.

so that's what happened and i will say again, you're probably the only one that felt sorry for heidi and spence


----------



## TDoll (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_Wait, so am I the only one who actually felt kinda bad for Heidi and Spencer when everyone left the minute they showed up, AND doesn't think Stephanie seems as shady as everyone makes her out to be?
Then again, I haven't really been watching it a lot, so I might've missed out on something important.
But I still don't know exactly what Heidi did wrong to Lauren. Sure, she has an asshole manipulative boyfriend, but what did SHE do that was so horrible?

And what the frick happened to Lo, I used to think she was so cute. She's a bitch now._

 
Yeah Lo has turned bitch.  

Basically the whole Heidi-Spencer/Lauren feud began when there were rumors started by Spencer that Lauren had a sex tape with that Jason guy from Laguna Beach.  Rumor has it that Spencer started spreading that around to get publicity for himself (SHOCK) and to make Lauren's life difficult.  He never liked Heidi being best friends with Lauren because he wanted her all to himself.  Basically, at this point, Heidi had started to ditch Lauren and all her friends for this guy and did nothing to stick up for her and allegedly spread the rumor even further.  Which of course they both deny.  I think it was a shitty situation with her ditching her best friend for this guy, then doing nothing when he started to spread rumors about her.  Heidi is totally brainwashed by this guy.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_omg! the whole post was funny as hell but is that really her in that pick??????!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
Yes ma'am....my coworker told me to check out Yahoo OMG!  and there Heidi was in all her Jane Fonda-ness, lmao.  And the article says something about her "hits"...what hits!?!?!?!!?


----------



## TDoll (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_Yes ma'am....my coworker told me to check out Yahoo OMG!  and there Heidi was in all her Jane Fonda-ness, lmao.  And the article says something about her "hits"...what hits!?!?!?!!?_

 
LMAO!! That's the worst picture I've seen in a long time.  lol...hits....riiiight.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone know what kind of shades was Steph rocking when she walked into class (episode 2) after her encounter with Spencer?


----------



## couturesista (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree this epi. was definetly a snore.

 A few Obs.
 1. Heidi is so desperate to be in the know with Lauren and the crew, she tried to make Spewncer feel bad about not going to Single White Female's  party when she knew all along she wanted to go. She wants to be Lauren's friend again so bad, but she just can't seem to shake her pimp!

 2. Single White Female is super crazy and she is just as attention starved as her brother, thats why they don't get along because both of them wants to be the Beyonce of the family! Well dammit somebody has to play Kelly because Heidi has the Michelle role on lock, she just does what shes told.

 3. I'm sooo over Lo and her funny lookin self. I think she's jealous of Audrina. She plays the Spencer role in Lauren's life. If u notice Lauren has had every opportunity to tell her to cut the crap but she never has.  Whatev!

 4. I'm soo sorry to go here but it must be said, Single White Female is hard on the eyes! When she was talking to Spencer at her apt after the party OMMFLawd!!!! what was up with her face? Her eyes were bulging (sp) her skin looked like she made an appointment with those crazy ass OLLIE GIRLS of Sunset Tan. Her hair is all fried, hell Heidi should have taken her to get a LA makeover instead of her sister Chippie. SHe looks like Spencer in a bad wig , hell his wig piece is not all that hott either. 

 5. Lauren can't keep a man to save her life. I think she always wants the guys that don't want her , Stephen and Brody for example. WHen a guy does seem interested she does or says something off the  wall and they pretty much want nothing to do with her. I think Stephen and Brody both felt like she was too damn uptight to deal with. Look at who they chose over her. Now Doug is bitting the dust, of course she'll want him back after he has moved on to someone else. If u don't want him and he will move on. Its like she wants them to chase her, bitch please ur in LA I think they can find someone whos willing to losen up and have fun without judgment. She's such a liar, she told Whitney the last date she went on was with Brody bullshit remember last season she went out with the model from teen vogue and when Brody said he wasn't her type all of a sudden," I don't feel anything when I'm with him", damn its only been one date, what the hell were u trying to feel? 

 Ok, I'm done ranting until MONDAY! Dueces !!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_ 
2. Single White Female is super crazy and she is just as attention starved as her brother, thats why they don't get along because both of them wants to be the Beyonce of the family! Well dammit somebody has to play Kelly because Heidi has the Michelle role on lock, she just does what shes told.

 3. I'm sooo over Lo and her funny lookin self. I think she's jealous of Audrina. She plays the Spencer role in Lauren's life. If u notice Lauren has had every opportunity to tell her to cut the crap but she never has.  Whatev!
_

 
LMAO!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...Beyonce...hahahahaha

Good lord though, Lo is definitely surpassing Heidi and Spencer in the most annoying person on the show category.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_ 
4. I'm soo sorry to go here but it must be said, Single White Female is hard on the eyes! When she was talking to Spencer at her apt after the party OMMFLawd!!!! what was up with her face? Her eyes were bulging (sp) her skin looked like she made an appointment with those crazy ass OLLIE GIRLS of Sunset Tan. Her hair is all fried, hell Heidi should have taken her to get a LA makeover instead of her sister Chippie. SHe looks like Spencer in a bad wig , hell his wig piece is not all that hott either. 

5. Lauren can't keep a man to save her life. I think she always wants the guys that don't want her , Stephen and Brody for example. WHen a guy does seem interested she does or says something off the wall and they pretty much want nothing to do with her. I think Stephen and Brody both felt like she was too damn uptight to deal with. Look at who they chose over her. Now Doug is bitting the dust, of course she'll want him back after he has moved on to someone else. If u don't want him and he will move on. Its like she wants them to chase her, bitch please ur in LA I think they can find someone whos willing to losen up and have fun without judgment. She's such a liar, she told Whitney the last date she went on was with Brody bullshit remember last season she went out with the model from teen vogue and when Brody said he wasn't her type all of a sudden," I don't feel anything when I'm with him", damn its only been one date, what the hell were u trying to feel? 

Ok, I'm done ranting until MONDAY! Dueces !!_

 






omg that whole post was f*cking HILARIOUS but i must pick out 4 & 5 to agree with you on....

steph is so freakin UGLY!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG!! she looks like this cabbage patch i had named LeRoy. she's is utter TRASH. when she was talking to spencer all i could focus on was how messed up she looked. her hair always looks horrible but her tan was the WORST!!!! she was soooooooooooo freakin orange. lmfao @ getting that tan from the ollie girls because as dumb as those hoes are they'll have EVERYONE looking like steph.

about lauren, i couldn't agree more. she's so freaking BORING on dates!!! she wants these guys to chase her but she's gotta bring something to the table. every date she goes on is surface level shit and then the guys that she picks are just as boring and shallow as she is. remember when she first got with jason?? every scene with them was so damn silent! it's like they just sat there staring at each other. she has to show these guys what she's about instead of just wondering can she trust them WHILE wanting them to chase her, ya know? now, i can feel her on the whole thing about her not feeling anything because you have to feel something on that first date to keep coming back. i don't mean feelings but you have to feel a little something that makes you want to  come back, ya know? i personally think doug just wants to be on the show. and how the hell did he end up being so BFF with brody?? didn't they show up together at audrina's party?? i wouldn't want a guy i'm dating getting tight with my ex. that's stupid! and lauren DOES want the guys that she's already dated where it's official that it's OVER and never going anywhere. to me, when it comes to dating, she's just so down and negative all the time.... guys pick up on that kind of stuff too


----------



## couturesista (Aug 27, 2008)

She told Whitney that he plays pro baseball but he's injured so maybe they know each other from the sports world. They all roll in the same llittle circle nothing is random about who these people know and don't know, look how many times the guys have been recycled!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone else miss the enigma that is/was Justin Bobby?


----------



## couturesista (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^ HELL TO THA YEAH!!! HE is/was the sexist thang on the Hills! and when he cut his hair, OMMFG, I'm having visions, flashbacks and wetdreams all at once, stop it! I love his whole vibe except for when he kissed the other girl at the club, but hey I guess thats what happens when u drink and party. He hated Lo from the beginning, he saw straight through that weird eyed heffa! TEAM JB!!!!!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_^^^ HELL TO THA YEAH!!! HE is/was the sexist thang on the Hills! and when he cut his hair, OMMFG, I'm having visions, flashbacks and wetdreams all at once, stop it! I love his whole vibe except for when he kissed the other girl at the club, but hey I guess thats what happens when u drink and party. He hated Lo from the beginning, he saw straight through that weird eyed heffa! TEAM JB!!!!!_

 
OMG i thought i was the only one!!!!!! I couldn't watch without wanting him....sexually. Just for team jb:






sexy bitch.
i'd love to ride his.... motorcycle.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 28, 2008)

justin/bobby is hot!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think the same about justin. i mean, he was a dog at first. there's no denying that (i.e. kissing the ugly girl in the club) but as far as his judge of character i think he did pretty good. like you said, he knew lo was a bitch already. i think his problem with lauren is that he can tell that tries to control everyone and that's why he wasn't too accepting of her either.

omg!!! do you guys know what gets on my LAST nerve???!!! is how everytime justin/bobby shows up some where and brody and franky are there, when they see him they get all super duper loud and go "OHHHHHH!!!!!"..... wtf???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that is so annoying and corny. like STFU!!!!!! and when brody and doug showed up to the party dressed alike???? can we say 8th grade????? i don't care if they did come from a lakers game. i'm not going anywhere dressed like my BFF. SORRY!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 28, 2008)

I have caught up with the thread finally, my observations are:

1. I definitly do not miss justin bobby, no way jose! He was soo rude and completely unclean, and not happy unless he was shoving his opinions down everyones throats. I'm glad he's gone.

2. Lo, i actually quite like her, i feel like she thinks she has control over LC because she has known her the longest and LC doesn't tell her to back off. But overall, i don't think she'd do the dirty on her.

3. I feel really sorry for lauren, i think that everyone wants to be around her for the fame rather than a real friendship and they'd all stab her in the back if it meant 5 mins more viewing time.

4. Heidi and spencer.....the dullest couple in dull-dom. Its like lauren is the only thing they have to talk about. I seriously think spencer is a totaly jerk, if i was his sister i'd tell him where to go. Who made him the boss of everything??

5. I haven't decided about stephanie yet, i think she is a bit on the shady side, but i'm not completely sold on that just yet. I think she should ahve told LC that i've invited them (speidi) but i'm not sure if they're coming. It would have saved a lot of the drama that followed. 

6. Doug is a total hottie! But i think he'll do the dirty on LC too. I don't think he's as good as he seems on the outside.

Thats all for now, i'm sure i'll have more to say after then next episode!


----------



## couturesista (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_justin/bobby is hot!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think the same about justin. i mean, he was a dog at first. there's no denying that (i.e. kissing the ugly girl in the club) but as far as his judge of character i think he did pretty good. like you said, he knew lo was a bitch already. i think his problem with lauren is that he can tell that tries to control everyone and that's why he wasn't too accepting of her either.

omg!!! do you guys know what gets on my LAST nerve???!!! is how everytime justin/bobby shows up some where and brody and franky are there, when they see him they get all super duper loud and go "OHHHHHH!!!!!"..... wtf??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that is so annoying and corny. like STFU!!!!!! and when brody and doug showed up to the party dressed alike???? can we say 8th grade????? i don't care if they did come from a lakers game. i'm not going anywhere dressed like my BFF. SORRY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 YES, WTF is up with that? Its funny how all the guys seemed to like JB but LO didn't and then eventually she sucked Lauren into the whole thing. Remember when they went to Vegas for Brody's bday? Lo was straight picking with JB, saying oh he brought his guitar, tell him to sing for us, he totally gave her the cold shoulder the entire weekend. Frankie knows how she is too, when they were at Audrina's party she told him that they 'Drina and Lo weren't getting along and he said " I figured as much, I knew they weren't going too" Ok, Lauren clearly everyone can see how much of a bitch she is. I'm not saying she shouldn't be here friend but at least let her know that her attitude is straight up stank!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 28, 2008)

Doug is delicious :*


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 28, 2008)

definitely. if lauren wants to be friends with her then whatever but i think lauren should call her out on her shit. because from what happened at audrina's party it's almost like lo is running lauren!
crazy bitch....
she's always made fun of jb. when lo first met jb she made fun of him wanting to change his name and she didn't even know him! it would have been too funny if he had called her a bitch and just walked back out the door.

i just don't like her


----------



## couturesista (Aug 28, 2008)

Lauren, its like our minds were seperated at birth! LOL I have never disliked someone for something so childish, but she definitely rubs me the wrong way. I can't wait to hear or see what she does after she finds out that ORANGEGLOW/ SINGLE WHITE FEMALE went on a date with the Dougster!  I'm so lame!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Lauren, its like our minds were seperated at birth! LOL I have never disliked someone for something so childish, but she definitely rubs me the wrong way. I can't wait to hear or see what she does after she finds out that ORANGEGLOW/ SINGLE WHITE FEMALE went on a date with the Dougster! I'm so lame!_

 
i have to agree. the likeness is uncanny
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LOL @ the "dougster"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now who in hell set them up to go out? does it say in the previews? have you noticed how freakin ugly OG/SWF is when she's on the date with doug and she goes "well she can't dictate all of our lives"...... EWWWW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm sorry, i am SO team lauren but how the hell can she wanna be BFF with someone who just last season screams at her in a club saying "heidi's my family now. when you hate spencer it makes me hate you" wtf lauren? to be so smart she's kinda dumb. it sux on the other hand though because you can tell she likes to be friends with people but geez she's gotta be a better judge of chracter, ya know?

oh and you already know how lo is gonna act. i think lo likes when people do lauren dirty because i think she wants lauren to herself anyway and she wants to make sure she keeps looking like "the good friend" ya know?

CAN'T WAIT TIL MONDAY!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^lauren and couturesista...ya'll are too funny.  

JB is the hottest of the hot hottie dudes on this show to me.  I love his grunge.  I think Audrina has awesome friends totally.  Lauren's the one with the stuck up skanks on her team


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_^^^lauren and couturesista...ya'll are too funny. 

JB is the hottest of the hot hottie dudes on this show to me. I love his grunge. I think Audrina has awesome friends totally. Lauren's the one with the stuck up skanks on her team_

 
LOL @ stuck up skanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that is so true tho! all of her friends spend time wondering what's "wrong" with audrina and her friends and i think she's the most genuine of all! her friends look like some cool @$$ grunge people and jb OMG how hot he is. i swear when the first time i saw him with his hair cut i was salivating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think brody is cute but he doesn't compare to the jb at ALL!!!

lo just irritates me all the time trying to be extra proper all the time talking all stupid and sh*t. she needs to get over herself. she's probably pissed because other than OG/SWF she's the least paid on the show. OG gets like $10k an episode and i think lo gets like $15k. audrina gets $30k. do you know lauren makes freakin $75k and episode???!!! nice...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 29, 2008)

to all my "hills" friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want to know your opinion on something so follow this link. it's obviously here in specktra but just to another forum

thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f188/smokey-eye-ooooohh-111615/


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

Sooooooooooooo, who watched last night?  Don't want to be a spoiler if no one did....we can catch up later


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 2, 2008)

I DID!! I DID!!
lol!!
i soooooooooo think lauren is not over brody and that's why she dumped doug. i mean, i believe she's boring on dates but i don't think she was feeling him from the beginning and kind of played games ya know? she was telling him she had a crush on him and then dumps him. WTF??!!
who thinks kelly PURPOSELY didn't show up for dinner with whit and the cute boy? i do. lol! i think she was just trying to set her up on a date.

spencer is such a B*TCH! what grown man goes around gossiping about how much he despises a female??? seriously!!! i think heidi SOOOOO misses lauren. she doesn't have any friends! just spencer! wow.........


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

YAY!!!!!  

Kelly SO set Whitney up with that model. That for me seemed a little too forced on her part, she doesn't seem the type to do that in a work environment (Kelly that is).  But he was a hottie!

Lauren....Brody....Doug.  Love triangle isht seems to me.  Do ya'll think Brody is even feeling Lauren...or just being the preppy pretty boy he is?

Spencer is a big friggin BABY  and if I hear LC, Lauren Conrad....one more gin from him....I'm knockin his weirdo teeth out.  It almost seems like he has a thing for Lauren.  Ya know, that whole, doth he protest too much?"  HELL YEAH....he protest big time.

Heidi looked so sad and over it at dinner.  No Steph, no Lauren....just WeirdBeard.  Sad

That's all I gots for now....but can't wait for more


----------



## TDoll (Sep 2, 2008)

^^LOL...I crack up everytime you say WeirdBeard.

I thought last nights was even more boring than last weeks if that's possible.  That said, I still enjoyed it.  I mean, it is the Hills...

I think Whitney is so cute.  She just seems so nice.  

Heidi did look sad.  I feel bad for her in some ways because she's with that psycho and has no real friends it seems, but whatever, she got herself into it.  I agree about Spencer having some weird obsession with Lauren.  What other guy do you guys know that would spend that much time hating and talking about an old girlfriend of yours that you weren't even friends with anymore??? Most guys would just not like her and that would be that...no constant discussions and scheming.  He's super creepy.

And the Doug, Lauren, Brody thing... I felt bad for Doug when she dumped him.  He really liked her it seemed.  But I do think Lauren and Brody are cute together. They should just get together again and stop all the games.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 2, 2008)

i donn't think brody is feeling lauren. he just flirts with her. if he was he'd be with her. i think he was for a while but not anymore. i think he just took the opportunity to throw his flirty two cents in since she's all "my type is someone i've already dated". he probably thought she was hinting at something. PLUS brody and doug are all BFF now.... even tho brody did date her first i don't think he'd do it again since she went out with doug......


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm hoping that the Vegas VMAs Hills epi makes up for the past 2 wks...I mean....I'm bored, but I'm still watching. I need some yelling at the TV Hills stuff goin down, lol


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 2, 2008)

okay ladies. time to name everyone.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some of us have already designated certain cast members with nick names... time to rename the WHOLE cast..

*members already name:
SPENCER: wierdbeard
STEPH: OG (orange glow) or SWF (single white female)
HOLLY: chippie
JUSTIN BOBBY: jb

*members that need names:
lauren, lo, audrina, brody, doug, whitney, heidi

hands down... i think lo should just be "the bitch". lol!

let's get to naming names!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 2, 2008)

I concur on the Lo= tha bitch

I think Audrina should be "doe"...cuz she has that deer-in-headlights look down PAT


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_I concur on the Lo= tha bitch

I think Audrina should be "doe"...cuz she has that deer-in-headlights look down PAT_

 
***member nickname update***
Audrina: Doe

good one! never would have thought of that but it's perfect


----------



## couturesista (Sep 3, 2008)

Lauren- ISO ( IN Search Of) ... a man.. a life .. a personality and most important a back bone to dis and dismiss LO.

 Doug- HBB ( Hot Bat Boy)

 Brody and Frankie- B&B 08 ( Beavis and Butthead 08)

 Whitney- Slurred ( I hate the way she talks, her speech always sounds slurred. LOL

 Monday's episode was so boring, I was doozing off. I can't believe with the price of gas and electricity I wasted a half an hours worth damn that ISO, and did she think by dumping Doug after her and Brody's conversation that he would all of sudden say be mine? You notice she straight went into dump mode when Brody discussed being naked, she probably was thinking " OOOWEEEE heres my chance, he's talking dirty to me, let me dump THE HOT BAT BOY!". She's on my lissssssttttttttttt!

 and how in the hellz, yes hellzzzzz, did all of them end up on a double date? Lauren is straight trying to get it on with Brody by any means neccessary, sure I'll dump HBB, but I'll hook u up with SWF if u let me in with Beavis!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Lauren- ISO ( IN Search Of) ... a man.. a life .. a personality and most important a back bone to dis and dismiss LO.

Doug- HBB ( Hot Bat Boy)

Brody and Frankie- B&B 08 ( Beavis and Butthead 08)

Whitney- Slurred ( I hate the way she talks, her speech always sounds slurred. LOL

Monday's episode was so boring, I was doozing off. I can't believe with the price of gas and electricity I wasted a half an hours worth damn that ISO, and did she think by dumping Doug after her and Brody's conversation that he would all of sudden say be mine? You notice she straight went into dump mode when Brody discussed being naked, she probably was thinking " OOOWEEEE heres my chance, he's talking dirty to me, let me dump THE HOT BAT BOY!". She's on my lissssssttttttttttt!

and how in the hellz, yes hellzzzzz, did all of them end up on a double date? Lauren is straight trying to get it on with Brody by any means neccessary, sure I'll dump HBB, but I'll hook u up with SWF if u let me in with Beavis!_

 
you are killing me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B & B '08???!!!! too funny!!!!

well there you have it everyone!!!!

everyone has been named!!!

and yes monday was kind of boring and made lauren look very stupid


----------



## mafalda (Sep 3, 2008)

(Please forgive me if I am asking a totally obvious question. I only started watching The Hills two days ago since I am "housebound" at the moment, I have seen about four episodes out of every "old" season.)

Are we at all sure that Spencer is straight? Might be my cultural background/s, but a guy that spends so much time complimenting his girl on her hair and clothes sounds kinda, mhm, strange to me.
(And together the two of them might even have one entire brain cell. So, sounds like a great relationship to me.)


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mafalda* 

 
_(Please forgive me if I am asking a totally obvious question. I only started watching The Hills two days ago since I am "housebound" at the moment, I have seen about four episodes out of every "old" season.)

Are we at all sure that Spencer is straight? Might be my cultural background/s, but a guy that spends so much time complimenting his girl on her hair and clothes sounds kinda, mhm, strange to me.
(And together the two of them might even have one entire brain cell. So, sounds like a great relationship to me.)_

 
for not watching alot...you sure hit the nail on the head


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 3, 2008)

hey my "HILLS" ladies!!

if you're a ANTM fan as well (America's Next Top Model) just remember it comes on tonight and i have a thread on it too!

here's the link:
http://specktra.net/f222/antm-cycle-11-a-110843/











http://specktra.net/f222/antm-cycle-11-a-110843/


----------



## couturesista (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait for sunday's epi. when  Brody gets arrested. The look on Lauren's face after Frankie tells her Brody was arrested is priceless. She looked as if she was about to go hock the family jewels to bail her Boo out! I really what to know who Brody was talking about when he said "she has to move out", and then Lauren says but then the friendship will be over. HHMMMM.... I wonder , because they also showed when Lauren was trying to talk to Audrina she said she basically brushed her off and Audrina was like No I don't want to 
talk. Very interesting, hopefully sunday won't be such a snooze if I see it going down that road I'm unplugging my tv and cable system, I have to conserve energy!

When are we going to see SWF and HBB go on their date? Maybe after this epi because Sunday epi is the double date show and OLE DOUGGIE was defending SWF from BEAVIS! Even more interesting( stroking my chin as if I was thinking like Sherlock Holmes) LOL


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 4, 2008)

^^lmfao @ "bail her boo out" 

you are too funny!

that is how she looked tho! now i'm a little confused.... did brody punch doug or did they both get into a fight with someone else??  i can't tell because they keep running it together with steph going out with doug

I'M SO CLUELESS!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Your guys are so right. this weeks epi was so snooooooozey. I'm expecting mondays to be so much better.

Seriously weirdbeard and heidi's conversation must be so boring, all they ever talk about is ISO. Whats up with that, get over it already.

I really don't think Brody is too hot for lauren, I think he's kinda been there, done that.

and I don't understand whats wrong with lauren, she finally gets a decent, hot guy and she dumps him. Whats up with that???


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 5, 2008)

my question is...how are you gonna text someone that you went to jail?  don't they take your phone at some point????  maybe the mtv camera man said, "hold up, before you cuff our boy, let him send up the bat signal....we need some drama feed from this"


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_my question is...how are you gonna text someone that you went to jail? don't they take your phone at some point???? maybe the mtv camera man said, "hold up, before you cuff our boy, let him send up the bat signal....we need some drama feed from this"_

 

lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is so TRUE!!
you get your one phone call and that's it! i forgot frankie did say that! and even if you could... why would you??? wouldn't  you just call??

maybe he had somebody from the camera crew text him.

wow.........


----------



## couturesista (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't wait for tomorrow! I hope this is not another waste of 30 mins. I'm serious I could have had about 6 V8s fooling with them last week, but I will stay optimistic for a drama filled sunday epi.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 7, 2008)

Brody's getting arrested!! How excited am I about that! Will Lauren come to the rescue and they live happily ever after??? Damn.. I hope not. I want more drama!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^ I'm sooooooo craving for some drama tonite too! I'm telling u if I don't get some tonite I'm only going to watch the Hills ON Demand.


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been wanting to say this.. but I just never did..

Lauren: I thought it was a Guinea Pig?
Stephanie: Hamster.. Guinea Pig.. whatever
Lauren: Hamster is this big.. and Guinea Pig is this big..
Stephanie: Then it was a hamster and now it's a Guinea Pig..

How dumb can she be..


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I've been wanting to say this.. but I just never did..

Lauren: I thought it was a Guinea Pig?
Stephanie: Hamster.. Guinea Pig.. whatever
Lauren: Hamster is this big.. and Guinea Pig is this big..
Stephanie: Then it was a hamster and now it's a Guinea Pig..

How dumb can she be.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 your right, that bit was so funny!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmmm, ok...so Brody's a hyporcrite now?  He's all at dinner....make her leave!  get her out your house!  all this mumbo jumbo about Audrina...then tells JB that "i stay out of all that crap, I just wanna have a good time"  big frikkin baby....

Lauren and Stephanie are cracking me up...are they supposed to be BFF now?  And Brody was being a dang girl again stirring crap up with Steph...leave the girl be and party on the jet already....

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAA!!!  @Heidi telling Spencer if he left the house more Chippe wouldn't bother him...CLASSIC!

That's all I have for now...


----------



## couturesista (Sep 8, 2008)

I have alot to cover but my boss is over my shoulder so I'll just do a little snippet.

 LAUREN is WEAK and FAKE as SHIT. HER heart must pump KOOL-AID! She doesn't have a backbone at all. WHy did she let BRODY rant on like that? CHECK ur froends BIYOTCH!

 SWF is a druggie? HTF did that slip by us? OK, LAUREN after that dinner fiasco watch ur dog, ya'll remember the movie.

 Spencer is so serious about his TIVO and COUCH, and I feel him on that, Bitch you gots to go, there is only room for one mooch in HEIDI's life and its me! GET GONE CHIPPIE! I love how JB repped for 'Drina, we ain't feelin ya'll so we out!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry, More Later My Boss Needs Go Stfd!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

you know i almost felt sorry for SWF until i remembered she brought up the conversation BUT Beavis'08's toast, funny as it was, was inappropriate. i'm not surprised she's an ex-druggie because after that epi when she was getting loud with lauren i thought that bitch came straight out the twilight zone. 
to me, ISO hasn't really made an effort to difuse all the tension. she never once took up for DOE and checked da bitch like she needs to be! now that doe doesn't really care she's looking like that bad one. da bitch never made an effort but even tho iso knew she was wrong she never took up for doe.
heidi was funny at the end when she told spence that maybe he shouldn't be at the house all the time. lol! that's like last season when she walked out the apt and told him to go get a job. hahahahahahaha!!!!! they still suck tho. spencer needs a job. how lame are you (not to mention a f*ckin prima donna) to come interrupt someone's job because you don't have one to bitch about tivo??!! is he serious??!!

last night was pretty good!! can't wait til tonight!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh!! so...... DOUG gets punched and now brody's in jail???????????????? where's doug??


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_ 
LAUREN is WEAK and FAKE as SHIT. HER heart must pump KOOL-AID! She doesn't have a backbone at all. WHy did she let BRODY rant on like that? CHECK ur froends BIYOTCH!

 I love how JB repped for 'Drina, we ain't feelin ya'll so we out!_

 

exactly!! she doesn't take up for ANYONE!!! she never took up for audrina and she let steph sit their and look dumb. i mean, doug had to be the one to get brody to shut up. i know steph brought it up, and i won't lie, she should have kept her mouth shut but damn L.C.!!!
and jb has really stepped up! i'm proud of him. he's been there for audrina, helping her through this​


----------



## couturesista (Sep 8, 2008)

You notice how when her and Steph left the table Lauren wa like " Oh Girl don't worry about him, we still cool, ur still my friend", but all the while shes thinking, "SHit, Girl I'm not letting ur crazy ass come between me gettin some from Brody, Damn right I didn't say shit", OHHH, poor Steph, I'm ur friend,(Lauren thinking to herself) umm yummy BRODY!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Sep 8, 2008)

Brody's such a little bitch.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 8, 2008)

Lauren is a scaredy cat from all of her failed friendships I think.  She spoke up about Heidi and Spencer...and now she is out a friend.  And she's always going on and on about, "I don't want to lose another friend"....how about she loses the bitch on on side and the SWF on the other...and keep Whitney and Doe because those are the only 2 that seem genuine.  I'd rather have a couple of honest to goodness friends than a roomful of posers and bitches


----------



## couturesista (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^Let the CHAARCHH say AMEN, TABERNACLE!!!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 8, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, SPENCER IS A FRIKKIN A$$, SILLY A$$, BUSTA AS$$ WANKA!  

til tomorrow ladies


----------



## pat (Sep 8, 2008)

Despite how mean Brody was to Steph, is so soooo hot! OMG so hot. LOL

Justin Bobby is hot too, in a dirty, way though. LOL hahahahah

Yeah, Spencer needs to grow the eff up.  I wanna throw my remote every time I see him, he's such an ass.  He needs to learn what manners and hospitality is.  I swear, if that was my boyfriend and that crap came out of his mouth, I'd dump all his crap outside the front door.  He is just down right RUDE. 

WTF, does he not remember when he "surprised" Heidi at her parents house in Colorado, last season?! Hello, you showed up unexpected and they let your bum ass sleep on the couch.  Ungrateful ass. 

enough rant, I cant wait for tonights episode!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 9, 2008)

I know Brody did kind of rain on SWF's parade, but she started the whole conversation, she asked for honesty and thats what she got.

Seriously when is Heidi gonna kick that lame-ass to the kerb. How on earth she puts up with him i'll never know. Get a JOB!!!


----------



## PrincessNicci (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't wait till it starts in the U.K! I think it starts next month, whoop whoop! I love Audrina, isn't she a cutie?!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm glad doe and iso are friends again but i don't even think doe brought up her issues with iso enough. a lot of what happened between them is lo being such a bitch to doe and iso not taking up for her!!! she can't just say "well, i always invite you to stuff and you never wanna go"... so, she's supposed to just go even tho she knows the bitch is gonna treat her like shit??? come on! iso hasn't stood up for her once and should have been addressed. and lo STILL tries to act so innocent in the whole issue.

spencer was wrong for kicking that girl out like that but she should have called heidi and asked her what the deal was instead of just going off his word. she obviously doesn't know spencer like the rest of us. lol!!!

good episode though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm hating how Lo is taking that "i only want doe happy" bitch attitude.  gurl, you know you don't care....

I think there's alot we don't know about ISO and Doe..like it seemd there's been some reach out on ISO's part and doe just ain't takin the bait.  Lauren, I do agree that doe needs to speak up about how Los is a bitch and always around...makes it hard to be friends with someone when there is a hater so nearby.

JB is so frkkin hot and caring....


----------



## couturesista (Sep 9, 2008)

Unfortunately, I missed last nites epi. thank the Lawd for reruns!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Unfortunately, I missed last nites epi. thank the Lawd for reruns!_

 
okay don't start slackin on us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





j/k


----------



## couturesista (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_okay don't start slackin on us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I know right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and because of that damn Hanna and Ike my cable was out all week.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I know right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and because of that damn Hanna and Ike my cable was out all week._

 
that's sux big time!
well, get ready for tonight. it looks like it's gonna be boring but this is the one where lauren..excuse me.. iso goes out with chippie and iso and heidi get to talking about how they miss each other. of course, not together but everyone misses everyone so we'll see where this goes


----------



## couturesista (Sep 15, 2008)

See, I didn't even know all this. For real Comcast better get their act together! Hopefully when I go home it will be working. Dammit, I'm missing RW/RR challenge, Ya'll know I need to get my yearly fix of the swexy that is Kenny and all his New Jerseysiness! < that looks as ridiculous as it sounds!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 16, 2008)

okay so who know that big tooth CHIPPIE was heidi's older sister??!! i thought heidi was the oldest! maybe i'm late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




last night wasn't too bad. i was a little disappointed that jb didn't show up to doe's event. he's been doing so well this season...... so far.

i wonder if heidi and lauren end up friends again??? i don't see it happening because that would mean the end of speidi but maybe if they do heidi will just have to sneak out with lauren.

and what's up with ugly ass steph goin out with doug next week?! i knew it was a bad idea for lauren to be friends with that girl....
DEATH TO STEPH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 23, 2008)

lawd have mercy what kind of foolishness is this!!!!!!

steph on a date with doug and the WHOLE time she just kept trying to justify it! she went around to everyone, telling them first and seeing their reactions. if you have to do all that extra shit then you know it's not right. lauren was gone for all of like 2-3 days. if steph REALLY wanted to go out with this boy (which she shouldn't have done anyway) then she should have at least waited til lauren got home to ask her what she thought. even SPENCER told her it was some twisted ass shit and he doesn't even like lauren! that should have REALLY told steph that what she was doing was f*cked up.

what about audrina meeting up with heidi and spencer?? do you guys think it's a bad thing? i just wonder if lauren had been home would she have agreed to hang out with heidi like that, ya know? that's my only question. and i'm sorry, as much as i don't like lo she had me dying the way she kept looking at audrina when she was being bff with heidi. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! it's weird.

personally i do think lauren tries to run everyone's life but i don't think it's a reason for her to get hurt ( speaking on the situation with steph). i do think in the history of "the hills" ppl tend to walk on eggshells around lauren because they don't know how she'll take stuff. HOWEVER, steph is just all around f*cked up for this one. i think audrina telling lauren when she got back was a very good move on her part. i don't think it was something that she should have had to call and ask lauren about first.

i just hope lauren doesn't do anything stupid next week like continue to be friends with steph...........


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_what about audrina meeting up with heidi and spencer?? do you guys think it's a bad thing? i just wonder if lauren had been home would she have agreed to hang out with heidi like that, ya know? that's my only question. and i'm sorry, as much as i don't like lo she had me dying the way she kept looking at audrina when she was being bff with heidi. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! it's weird.
[_

 
I have heard in interviews from heidi and audrina and they say they are friends and that they do hang out once in a while.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 25, 2008)

You lot are too funny!  I had a go at catching up to speed.  I think LC needs to be a bit more liberal in using the term "best friend."  I can't count how many times she calls someone that. Although she is clearly smitten with Brody, it's best she stay obsessed.  I find these shows tend to overlap. I don't know why they can't find friends in another town.  Yeah, they overlap so LC would eventually have to Keep up with the Kardashians, and her style of play would not work with Kimmy, Chloe or Courtney, those girls get crunk!  It would get gangster in the Hills if the two interceded.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still am wondering how Heidi ever got past him and the Playboy bunnies at the club, getting kicked out of "his car." I like Whitney.  She plays half-Whit but she is smart enough to not get in the mix.  But she gets all the insider info and a nice gig too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, the Hills will meet the Kardashians, who once posed for The Girls Next Door who are sprayed at Sunset Tan.  Sounds like the perfect combination for the next riot in LA.  Keep watching


----------



## chdom (Sep 25, 2008)

I love LC and all, but enough is enough!  She needs to just get over it already!  She needs to stop using the term "bestfriend"  so loosely.  Stephanie Pratt is her bff now?  what?!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 25, 2008)

I have alot of trash to talk so here we go.

 Ok, Boy am I glad that they outted the fact that Holly is the older sister, because Holly was mos def looking like their mother. She is very old looking in the face. When they howed their mother did u guys notice how Holly and the mom look like twins and Heidi looks like the odd one? Too much plastic Heidi. 
 Why is Holly and her Mom trying to force Heidi to be friends with Lauren? Ok get over it Lauren has other fake friends in her life she does not have room for "fakeass puppet I have fish lips and I need a sandwich, but my hair is Faboulous" Heidi. 

 I know I shouldn't say this but, I love to hate Spencer, he keeps the show so interesting and hilarious! " Heidi annnnddd I want u to leave". priceless

 SWF, SWF, I've been saying this from jump, Lauren watch ur dog! This Bitch is crazy, is she like this season's Jenn Bunny? This is the same random crap she did before. I love how Brody rationalized Doug's part in the whole thing. " Doug is a guy so he's just being a guy". WHAT??? ANd if I had to hear Lo say "Doug" "DOug" one more time. Yes dumb ass 'Drina said Doug, DOug and ShePratt are going out on a date. Keep up please. Audrina looked so uncomfortable eating lunch with someone who just a couple a weeks ago she gave the dick look to when she said " We will never be friends". CRAZYASSSHIT!!

 Heidi is trying soooo hard to be in the in crowd again. That was so fake of her to want to hang out with JB ( my bedtime dream lover) and Drina. You could tell it was fake, What was up with Spencer's small talk, "did you guys see Batman"? Dude seriously we're at a club, I'm not discussing cinema with u right now!
The only reason why JB went was because he stood Drina up for the last event.

 Well Kiddies more Drama Monday, DUECES!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah it's so forced between heidi and drina. that was the most ackward shit i've ever seen. lol! "did you see ironman?" while heidi just sits there nodding.......
this is SO why i don't think the show is scripted. if it was, i think they'd find something else for these ppl to talk about. everytime heidi's around drina all she talks about how she's "so over the drama" and how her and drina were "friends first". okay, anything else to talk about????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i have to agree that spencer has been quite the character. he's actually been cracking me up as much as i don't like him.....

lc does use the term "best friend" too loosely. almost like she's desperate to have friends or something. it's kind of shallow if you ask me. that's like ppl throwing the word "love" around to EVERYONE. i think this is why she gets screwed. if you're shallow enough to use that word on everyone, all you'll come across are shallow, superficial ppl. to be so smart she sure is dumb.

and yeah, the whole "doug, doug" thing was on my LAST!!! how many damn dougs do they know on the show??!! GEEZ!!! and that was the most painful lunch date i've seen by far. they should have just hung out at home......

and i don't blame brody for the whole "i told you so" speech. he knows swf better than anyone and tried to warn lc but she didn't listen. and he did rationalize for doug "just being a guy". what trips me out though is that on the next ep you see lauren all pissed and going off on doug but remember when brody f'd around with jen bunn and she went off on jen but was all stuck up in brody's ass saying "well you didn't do anything wrong. this was all her"......... WTF???!!! so, when brody is just being a guy it's all good but now doug, who SHE broke up with is just being a guy and it's all of a sudden f'd up??? what?

like i said earlier, i HOPE she doesn't take steph back. that would be the dumbest decision on her part by FAR.


----------



## couturesista (Sep 27, 2008)

I want her to remain friends with Steph, this will keep the drama going, u know we need it! WTF is up with Brody's mom's face? Her and Heidi have been spending some plastic time together for real. It was like Miss I hear u talking but ur lips aren't moving. Too Funny, she needs an intervention. LOL


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 29, 2008)

can't wait to see what happens tonight


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 29, 2008)

ok....I've refused to read this thread until I catch up from the Ike slowdown in entertainment....can't wait to discuss with you ladies tomorrow


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_ok....I've refused to read this thread until I catch up from the Ike slowdown in entertainment....can't wait to discuss with you ladies tomorrow_

 
i hope you're getting everything back in order! sorry you had to go through that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, as soon as you can, WATCH IT!!! 
c ya soon!!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 29, 2008)

See u dolls  at 10:30


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 30, 2008)

the whole pratt fam is totally f*cked up. seriously.
steph is so fake and shady and to sit and the room and cry??!! wtf was she crying for??!! she did a f*cked up thing and knew it was f'd BEFORE she even did it!!
i don't understand lauren continuing to be friends with her but i guess it does add to the drama of the show.
and spencer was beyond rude to heidi's mom. now her mom's got a perfect example of the way spence treats heidi. i felt kind of bad for her even though i didn't see any tears. lol! i think heidi is starting to realize that spencer has manipulated her into a lot of sh*t that she does but obviously she's gonna stay with him.
brody does have a point with everything and i don't blame him for going off on steph. i know he did the same thing to lauren but maybe that's why he's so damn heated and passionate about it. lol! because it's a reminder of how he f*cked her over once upon a time.
who knows.........
lauren needs to get a clue about letting people in so easily and calling everyone her bestfriend. if she can't be friends with heidi then why be friends with steph??? steph is so shady. and FUGLY! OMG!!! that girl is trash.... inside and out.

all and all, a good ep


----------



## beauty_marked (Sep 30, 2008)

ok so i just watched the epi, because i actually have time in my life. 

Stephanie and Doug are just eww no. What they BOTH did was fucked up. I loved how Doug showed Brody his Inbox, but what homeboy really needed to do, is show his OUTBOX. MMMHMMMM.
Stephanie cant lie. Neither can Doug. Like they both tie themselves up in their lives and contradict themselves.
Stephanie:"I deleted his number, but im going to his bbq"
Doug: "We went to dinner and co...We went out to dinner."

Ok. Spencer. WHO TALKS TO SOMEONES MOTHER LIKE THAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?! I WAS LIKE OH HELLLLLL NO!! I was so upset at how he was talking to Heidis mom. so rude and offensive. This boy has noooo damn manners/respect. And Heidi sees nothing wrong. OMG. dumb.

And When Stephanie was crying. yea boo hoo crocodile tears.

Oh but speaking of Audrina. I find her to be verrrry two faced. Like when she was with Heidi at the club last episode, shes all like "we were friends first" "i miss you". ummm ok Audrina. Way to stick by your BFFs side. Had she forgotten all the beef the two of them had gotten into over Spencer etc. dummmbbbb.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 1, 2008)

whew!  had a mini marathon while painting my nails and I'm all kinds of caught up....


SWF is so frikkin wrong it's wrong for me to even talk about her.  How are you gonna go aske ERRBODY should you date old dude...everybody tells you NO that's some raw shizz...and you do the do anyway....RIDICULOUS!!!  And the both of them covering up..."I don't like her...she's a lost puppy....I deleted his number...he's playing me...blah blah blah" is for the birds.  Everyone saw straight thru that crap.  Even though ISO is kinda hard up for tru blu friends...she has way to many homies to keep trash around.... 
I don't know anotu Doe being 2 faced...I think she's just so confused about who's real and who's not...JB is standing her up and crap, ISO and Tha Bitch froze her out for the longest...Heidi hated on her way back when over WeirdBeard....poor baby is confused and doesn't know who to turn to.  I think she should stick with her coworker and ISO 
I think the diff between the Brody/JennBunny and Doug/Steph issue is...Brody barely knew ISO at the time and Doug was supposed to be her main squeeze from way back.  It hurts worse when someone you have known hurts you compared to someone you just met 
Poor Heidi mom...SPENCER IS A D*CK and a half...he's everything Heidi mom said...and Heidi does her confused plasitc supportive scarde thing for him and it's sickening 
Holly needs to put her big sister pants on and bust Spencer in the mouth for the family (this show is making me violent, my word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
I think that's all I got...3 shows back to back can leave a girl a bit topsy turvy...later ladies


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 1, 2008)

I found this....too funny

Dump Spencer Pratt Blog


----------



## pat (Oct 1, 2008)

Spencer is an ASS.  I wonder wtf his parents say to him.  He has no manners nor does he have class. Honestly, he needs to grow up and he needs to get his ass BEAT already.  Heidi is an idiot.. I wanna watch next weeks episode already to see if Heidi has the guts to kick Spencer's ass..

LMAO... I was hella laughing when Lauren was wiping Stephanie's tears.  It was so weird, kinda two faced but def. funny.

BTW, did you all see how Whitney looked pissed the eff off when Doug jumped into the pool and her dress got wet?! I bet her dress cost hella money even though it looked simple. there was hella pool water in her mouth too! lol poor girl


----------



## chdom (Oct 1, 2008)

I have to stop watching The Hills!  It's so freakin' addicting though! LOL


----------



## animacani (Oct 1, 2008)

I miss the old Heidi =(


----------



## couturesista (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ Her Old Face And All^^ Lol I'm soo over LC trying to be everybody's friend. Everybody is not super nice and they all don't have ur best interest at heart. U live in LALAland for GODS SAKE!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 7, 2008)

holly kind of reminds me of drina in a sense of once you get past the big ass teeth they're pretty. not saying big teeth make you ugly. i have HUGE teeth but you can't tell unless you make me laugh really hard. lmao!

holly looks pretty when she went out with lauren and lo

i kinda almost sort of a little feel for heidi BUT she made the decisions so now she's gotta live with them or recognize what's holding her back (fugly boy with the weird beard)


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_^^ Her Old Face And All^^ Lol I'm soo over LC trying to be everybody's friend. Everybody is not super nice and they all don't have ur best interest at heart. U live in LALAland for GODS SAKE!_

 
yeah lauren is kinda stupid in the field. if i had to choose i'd be friends with heidi WAY before i'd even THINK of simply TALKING to steph. i think heidi's major downfall was that she has no backbone when it comes to spencer and didn't take up for her friend like she should have but steph is just a ole snake-in-the-grass-ass BITCH. lauren had that one coming. she should have seen that shit from a mile away.
STOP CALLING EVERYONE YOUR BESTFRIEND!!!!!!!!! GEEZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 7, 2008)

i wanna know what you guys think about heidi's letter???
do you think it's sincere or just lonely as fuck???
i don't think she's fully grasped  and taken responsibility for her part in it. no, she can't control what spencer does but she never once took up for lauren and just blamed it all on spencer. like, the whole jen bunny thing she should have been trying to put a stop to it and if that didn't work she should have been on the phone with lauren letting her know what was going down. not encouraging it.
BUT it's in the past. i just don't think she's understanding how she let her friend down


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 9, 2008)

hello my "hills" fans!
did you guys happen to catch audrina on ellen??? yeah, me neither since i was at work, lol, but this is the rumor going around. just watch....

YouTube - Audrina Patridge Full Interview on Ellen +Dunk Tank 10/08/08


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 9, 2008)

I was home sick yesterday and I happened to catch Ellen.
O.M.G

And did anyone catch the daily 10 last not on E! Audrina is realllly telling all.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 14, 2008)

Spencer is too funny, "Chill Stalker MOM", and he is definitely the pot calling the kettle black calling Holly a MOOCH, WTF, hell, he sure would know! How the hell is a living room sofa an office? and what type of business is he conducting from there, Heidi's ever popular singing career? Sorry, I had to go there. I do agree that Holly needs to get her shit together, but the way Heidi came at her was all wrong, the fact that she even included Spencer's name in that conversation was a bad move. All she needed to say  was that she needs a definite plan of action to move out, and to set a date when she had to be out. Even if SPencer was the reason she shouldn't have told her because now its mos def. clear that she's putting him over her family, even though in this case he's right. Bitch u gots to Go!!! I already have one user I don't need another.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 14, 2008)

I love Audrina soo much more for what she did for Charity! I believe Lauren did hook up with JB I never really liked her and she seemed fake, trying to be everybody's friend, well that whole mascara stinky cry face act she put on for Audrina was wack! Lauren u have officially been added to the BITCHASSNESS list welcome aboard!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 14, 2008)

heidi's a punk ass. that's why she included spencer's name in the conversation because she thinks it'll take some heat off of her. wrong, wrong, wrong. holly does need to get the hell out because as much as spencer doesn't do shit holly doesn't either. i think heidi should have come at her a lot better than she did but as much as i don't like spencer, he was kind of right, ya know? i think spence is whack, lame, ugly, stupid, dumb, manipulative, etc...... but he did have a point. i don't agree with him always trying to make heidi choose but heidi also needs to get a backbone and not let him treat her sister and mom so shitty.
justin was so super duper hot on this ep. i mean, the boy looks good every other time but GEEZ!!!!!!! LOL!!! he was so hot last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and what's up with frankie and doug acting like 14 year old girls and calling justin like he's their best friend or something??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




audrina can do what she wants and it's not even their business to be trying to get all involved. especially doug's ass!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 14, 2008)

I been over Beavis and Butthead 08. Why are they still hanging out with Doug the liar? The only person that was missing was ShePratt aka SWF.


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok so I don't know if you've already heard... but I just came across this article on hollywood.com and it hints that The Hills might be done after this season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know they get paid and its probably scripted but i'm so addicted to this show!

here's the article
Hollywood Is Tired Of...'The Hills' :: Hollywood.com


----------



## couturesista (Oct 14, 2008)

^^^^WOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW^^^  Interesting, what will we do for drama?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliforniaLA* 

 
_Ok so I don't know if you've already heard... but I just came across this article on hollywood.com and it hints that The Hills might be done after this season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know they get paid and its probably scripted but i'm so addicted to this show!

here's the article
Hollywood Is Tired Of...'The Hills' :: Hollywood.com_

 
i haven't heard that but it is interesting to know. i know they're filming a season right now. i can understand it though since they're already talking about whit getting her own show and audrina keeps talking about some movies that she's doing. do you think whits show would be good?? i keep thinking it's gonna be SO boring! lol! boring in a good way though because we all know whit likes to keep her private life as just that. PRIVATE.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 15, 2008)

Whit, is a snore and her voice annoys me. I won't be watching.


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 15, 2008)

So apparently LC and Heidi had a big reunion last night. Extra cameras where there but I wonder if the hills cams were???


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 18, 2008)

OMG YOU GUYS!!

You have to see the Hills lost scenes, and the hills:according to me. omg. The latter has me hysterical crying.


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 19, 2008)

any know what happened to jen bunny ?? lol


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 20, 2008)

LC had her fired.

I mean, they parted ways in their friendship


----------



## couturesista (Oct 28, 2008)

Poor SWF, its like she only got a boyfriend so he could possibly beat up Brody, Ah well maybe next time. Spencer is probably all in her face saying "I told u so"!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Poor SWF, its like she only got a boyfriend so he could possibly beat up Brody, Ah well maybe next time. Spencer is probably all in her face saying "I told u so"!_

 
i'm SAYIN!!!!
as soon as brody got there all she kept saying "so are you going to say anything to him???"
who is that guy anyway and how does he know brody and WHY, in his first character introduction did he already have beef with him??? i'll tell ya why is cuz swf is trying so DESPERATELY to make brody feel as bad as he makes her feel. what a loser!!!!

i'm sorry, i know it's easier said than done but i do not want a guy that only wants me when it seems like i'm interested in someone else (drina and justin). and i don't even care for brandy but i sure as hell wouldn't have left listening to her record to go talk to his sexy whack ass. lmao!!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

I know but JB is so cute! He would have to be my FRANCHISE PLAYER, on looks alone!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I know but JB is so cute! He would have to be my FRANCHISE PLAYER, on looks alone!_

 
did you see how utterly SEXY he was looking in mexico when they were all at dinner??!!!
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

I know, he was jealous. Why didn't Corey show up, I thought the whole pt was that he was going to be there too?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I know, he was jealous. Why didn't Corey show up, I thought the whole pt was that he was going to be there too?_

 

exactly!!!
but i wonder if he got wind of justin being there..... do you know how ackward that would have been tho???
corey's all cute and sweet and justin woulda earned like 1,000 more sexy-badboy points with us by talking shit to corey the whole trip. hahahahahaha!!

honestly, i thought corey was gonna cry when drina gave him the axe. did u c how he was looking? and right after he invites her to australia? wow, drina. just wow.............


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

I seriously thought he was going to cry too!  He is a cutie too! how do u dumped someone who just invited you to Australia, at least take the trip and then dump him!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 18, 2008)

How hot is JB??!!
Geez!!!!!
So seriously, what the freak is holly doing? She moved to LA to do what? Be on the show? Talk her sister into moving home?? She needs a freaking life. Now she’s on LC’s couch……….. Who knows how long that will last. I can see Lauren kicking that girl out sooner than later. She has no job and doesn’t do anything so……….. What is the purpose of her being in Cali? She’s annoying. She needs to go home. 
It seems as if Heidi is starting to wake up (i.e. calling Spencer the “problem”). BUT here’s the thing. She’s a grown woman so that being said she can’t blame her being fired ENTIRELY on Spencer. She drank I don’t know how many drinks and said some pretty sarcastic things to Sam (she was way out of line to me) so she can’t be too pissed. PLUS she wasn’t even supposed to invite Spencer and she did anyway. I’m surprised sam is giving her a second chance. I mean, with Vegas first, then this incident, who knows what will happen next but I think third time’s a charm so we shall see ;-)


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

i think i'm the only one still watching the hills but it's all good. lol!

last night was pretty crazy!! drina accusing lauren of sleeping with her boyfriend. i don't know about this one.......... for some reason she's pretty convinced it happend. i know her past with jb is pretty shitty and rocky but i wonder what exactly lauren has done that had her just 100% sure that she did it. i saw when they were at the club and drina said something about lauren flirting with justin in the past. wtf??!! did i miss something?? i know there's so much more that goes on than what we see but i never would have thought lauren would do something like that
BUT
you can't put anything past anybody.
crazy, crazy, crazy

a big piece of me thinks drina is trippin and just has a serious problem trusting justin so anything bad she hears about him she'll believe it. no matter who it involves.......


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 25, 2008)

Last night was so crazy!  Drina really thinks Lauren hooked up with him. And Lauren made me laugh for like the first time when she was going off about how gross she thinks JB is. (who I actually kinda like but whatever)
Back in Laguna Days I never really liked LC or Lo.  I miss that show though :'(


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^ JB is gorgeous! i feel you on this one. lol!


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

I am currently watching last night's episode for the first time. It's crazy!!

I can't believe Audrina would believe A RUMOR. But Lauren is also a little childish, she can't calm down and talk to Audrina. I can understand that Audrina is upset about the rumor, but Lauren shouldn't scream and be mean at her back. She should've given her an understanding. Even Justin Bobby can't believe it and upset about the way she behaves. Audrina is being so immature. 

I am on the part when Audrina is talking to Justin Bobby


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I am currently watching last night's episode for the first time. It's crazy!!

I can't believe Audrina would believe A RUMOR. But Lauren is also a little childish, she can't calm down and talk to Audrina. I can understand that Audrina is upset about the rumor, but Lauren shouldn't scream and be mean at her back. She should've given her an understanding. Even Justin Bobby can't believe it and upset about the way she behaves. Audrina is being so immature. 

I am on the part when Audrina is talking to Justin Bobby_

 

yeah audrina was SERIOUSLY trippin.
i think lauren is so worked up and pissed because after audrina heard the rumor she called brody, frankie, and all the people that they both hang out with and told them that lauren slept with jb and was calling lauren a slut to them and talking all kinds of shit and had only briefly talked to lauren and still hadn't talked to jb yet.........
i'd be worked up and pissed too, ya know?


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm kind of thinking that Spencer starts the rumor


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel so bad for Lauren. I think Audrina is crazy stuck up B*tch!!

She said "I never accused you! I asked" 
Hell if she never did, she wouldn't go talk and text messages people she hangs out with.. And she thought she didn't need to apologize?!!! Dude, how old are you?!!

I feel bad for Lauren.. so much.. losing her friends one by one because of RUMORS. I think Lauren has to stop shooting her life so that Hollywood won't get in her relationships.. lol.. but I can't help to follow her life either..

Another news.. Speidi are married. Booooo!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I'm kind of thinking that Spencer starts the rumor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i SO wouldn't be surprised. drina heard it from one of jb's alleged friends.... it wouldn't surprise me if this alleged friend heard it from spence........
he's such an asshole! he acts like a 7 year old girl!


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

7 year old girl? weew, I was so much nicer when I was 7


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_7 year old girl? weew, I was so much nicer when I was 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol!!! 
i was gonna say something along the lines of 15 yrs old but i don't want to offend anyone and i know there are no 7 year olds on here so i decided to play it safe. HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

smart move, girl.. lol.. but yea, a 7 year old can be shady too if gets influenced too much.. a 7 year old, what does she know.. lol..

do you think Speidi's wedding will ever be captured in the show?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

i'm really thinking they will because the whole thing about lauren hooking up with jb was just news to me about a month ago and i had no idea they'd capture it in this season. that was so quick!
so yea. it's kind of f'd up tho that her mom's got to watch her daughters wedding on mtv....... after watching her oldest daughter get kicked out onto the streets of LA by her youngest daughter who puts her boyfriend in front of her family.......


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have no idea why Audrina didn't approach it like "Hey Lauren you won't believe what rumor is going around! What do you think about that?" She's not very bright though so it's no surprise...It looks like I'm the only one that doesn't think JB is attractive...he gives me the creeps! Brody on the other hand..


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 26, 2008)

isn't Holly Heidi's little sister?


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

^yep.


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 26, 2008)

actually I look online, she's older than Heidi. Mmm but she doesn't look like it.. she acts like Heidi's little sister..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^yep._

 
no. she's 25 but i would have sworn on everything she was younger by the way she acts. she needs to take her ass home and get a life. yes, heidi's boyfriend/husband sucks ass bigtime but it's not holly's business, ya know?


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 26, 2008)

^No way!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 26, 2008)

I always thought Holly acted older.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_I always thought Holly acted older._

 
really??
idk why but i felt she was younger than heidi. i think i just made a judgement because usually you see younger siblings moving in with the older one. so now i know that's not always the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but seriously,, what is holly's purpose? did she come to break them up or get heidi off the show?? like, is that it??
i mean, i understand heidi did kick this girl out but what is the purpose of her being out there anyway? she's like, roaming around the streets of LA trying to break up heidi and spencer..............
the girl seriously needs a life


----------



## Shaquille (Dec 2, 2008)

Stephanie is my next favorite person.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She acts so much older than her stupid brother.

Anyways.. does anyone know the title of the song at the end of the show last night?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 2, 2008)

no but if you have the time go watch it on mtv.com. they usually say all the songs that were played. it's funny you asked that because i told my roommate last night that i need to start downloading all the songs they play on there.

i will agree with ya.... i was a little impressed with steph last night.
did you hear nana say "i wish i had a brother to kick it with"
WTF??!! GO NANA!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't know any 80+ grandmas talking about "kicking it" with somebody. how cute!

i'm really upset with drina. she let her distrust and insecurities about hot ass jb get the best of her. she handled the situation all wrong but thank God she realized it before it was too late with lauren.

how stupid does heidi look.. i mean seriously. she looks like a freakin alien


----------



## Shaquille (Dec 3, 2008)

lol.. freaking alien.. i agree.. big head small frames..

i watched the show in mtv.ca but they never write what song it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like it when Stephanie said "let's go shopping together, I am good at that" lol.. and it's nice how she puts school a priority.. even though it's her Nana but she can always go there in the weekend. Stupid Spencer not having a priority!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 9, 2008)

anyone have any thoughts on last night's? I am sad to see Whitney go  and was really sad when Lauren's parents sold their house.. I kinda felt like i grew up in Languna with them.. haha, or not. but it was still sad. i loved languna beach and i miss it.. i think in its hayday it was way better than the hills.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_anyone have any thoughts on last night's? I am sad to see Whitney go and was really sad when Lauren's parents sold their house.. I kinda felt like i grew up in Languna with them.. haha, or not. but it was still sad. i loved languna beach and i miss it.. i think in its hayday it was way better than the hills._

 
i do i do!! lol!
yeah, how awkward was that little scene with lauren at drina's house? it was such a lifeless strained conversation. drina looked scared shitless and lauren looked like she still wanted to fight her. lol! seriously. drina f'd up big time with the whole throwing around of the accusations. that's what happens tho. BUT last week she said something about lauren and justin have flirted with each other on many occassions. i wish that would have been dwelled on a little longer.....

omg i SO feel the same way you feel about lauren's parents selling the laguna house. i mean, that's where everything started! we always got to go inside lauren's house. that was like the IT house. lol! and laguna was WAY better than the hills for one reason alone....... kristin cavillari. lol! kristin made that show.

honestly i don't think i'm even that sad to see whitney go because she's so boring but i am happy for her. her career is constantly progressing and she's very motivated. i know when she was walking down those stairs from her interview all i kept thinking about was good morning america when she fell down those steps modeling the hilary swank dress. and those stairs looked hard as F*CK! lmfao!!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 9, 2008)

lmao, it was funny when whitney fell!!
but i agree - kristin was always my favorite, i always liked her so much better than lauren. but that house seems so familiar that i am sad they are moving..


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

I feel like this shown has gone way too fake and I've grown tired of it. 
I use to be a huge fan because of the drama, but now that you read everything in US Weekly months prior the actually airing and making a big deal of the Spencer/Heidi "Wedding" and Audrina/Lauren "fall-out", it's like - what's the point of watching it? And then when you watch it - it's dramatized 10x more and edited to where they all stare at each other and then you hear that *wah wah wah* song before hitting commercials. Then in the last 3 minutes of the show, everything is resolved like a Full House episode.
UGH! Haha.

And now this After the Hills Show... pfft. 
And Whitney's new show... pfft x2 (although I do like her as a person, but she's very boring imo). 
And Bromance!? Wtf is that? Pfft x3.

I would love for old Laguna folks to come back or make a spinoff of Kristen Cavallari... she's skanky and she don't care, so you know there's actual drama with her. Haha.

Rant over.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 16, 2008)

mexico must have been humid as f*ck because spence's beard looked like disturbed velcro................


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^ ahahahahaha LMFAOOOOOOOOO. seriously rolling right now.

The only thing I have to say is, Didnt they JUST get "married" like 2 weeks ago? how is it on air already? And if the whole season of "The city" is filmed already, how is Whitney just leaving this epi?

and why does that guy in "the city" look like justin bobby but with an Australian accent?


----------



## bbtorres (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont really think heidi is fake I think shes caught between her family and her asshole husband, major mixed emotions coming from her! 
I really do feel bad for her though cause she loves this stupid guy but its at the expense of her loved ones. 
Am I the only one that feels that way?


----------



## caitlin1593 (Dec 16, 2008)

no, not at all
I really do think she has some MAJOR issues because how can she watch the episodes, and not SEE how he treats her family!!??!?!?!?!
If EVERYONE around you is telling you how awful he is, then i think that theres something wrong with him.
He has totally brainwashed her, and manipulated her to turn again her friends and family.. its really sad actually how easily he was able to do it to..


well thats how i feel lol


----------



## Shaquille (Dec 17, 2008)

I am watching it and Whitney's farewell is just very saddddd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I can't wait for next week's episode!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_^^^ ahahahahaha LMFAOOOOOOOOO. seriously rolling right now.

The only thing I have to say is, Didnt they JUST get "married" like 2 weeks ago? how is it on air already? And if the whole season of "The city" is filmed already, how is Whitney just leaving this epi?

and why does that guy in "the city" look like justin bobby but with an Australian accent?_

 
i agree.
US weekly just did a story on it about 10 days ago and it's already on tv. but it is just me or has this been a long ass season???? they kind of did the same thing with the whole audrina/lauren/jb thing. she starts talking about it and then about two weeks later they air it. wtf??!! this totally makes it look scripted. i never thought about the whole whitney thing........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or they some SERIOUS editing. like filming shit randomly and then putting it together so that it flows ya know? and maybe they're just doing shit super fast now. all those previews we saw for "the city" are probably only like the first few episodes. because how weird/random was that at whit's going away when drina, out of nowhere goes "so steph came by. she told me she can't find heidi and spencer"............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 what the hell did that have to do with anything??!! its almost like they told her to say that so that it could seem like everything (whit's going away & spence and heidi getting married) was all happening at the same time.

and that guy does look like jb pre-haircut

it's all looking a little suspect now, ya know??


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bbtorres* 

 
_I dont really think heidi is fake I think shes caught between her family and her asshole husband, major mixed emotions coming from her! 
I really do feel bad for her though cause she loves this stupid guy but its at the expense of her loved ones. 
Am I the only one that feels that way?_

 
i've been there with the mixed emoition thing but i think hedi loves "fame" and attention.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 19, 2008)

You know, all over the gossip sites some weeks ago were talking about Lauren and Heidi talking to each other at the fashion show and guess what's the next episode?
Lauren going to the fashion show where Heidi will be. 
I bet they'll leave some cliff hanger about them being "friends" again for the next season...

The show needs to keep their stuff and cast under wrap and not spill the beans prior episodes - it really kills any interest some might have left for it.


----------



## Shaquille (Dec 23, 2008)

I just watched the finale.. that was one of the best episodes I've ever seen.. I love the tender moment when Lauren finally talked to Heidi, without each other screaming.. didn't expect Lauren to hug her.. a little drama there while Heidi was working, but she did grow up a little and continued working after.. 

and it was a little funny to see Heidi co-worker's and boss' reaction to her marriage.. 

Also.. finally Audrina and Justin are in a good place.. 

Last but not least.. Spencer finally GREW UP.. Big time here at the end.. 

All in all, even though the show ended in tears, I thought it was a happy ending 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2008)

aww i missed it! i will catch it on demand, what happened though?


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 23, 2008)

That was a good episode.
I want Lauren and Heidi to just be friends but only if Spencer wasn't such a prick - but I'm happy Stephanie got through to him and he didn't force Heidi to marry him. That almost made me tear up, Lol. I laugh when Spencer says such evil ass things to his sister though, so rude... but comical. 

Audrina/Justin = zzzz.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 23, 2008)

omg!
i was really loving the finale last night. how hot was jb in palm springs??!! but i think last night was the first time i actually noticed how boring audrina is.... i mean seriously! every comment jb gave her she just repeated it back and all i remember is just seeing her big teeth.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SPEAK UP DRINA!! SAY SOMETHING!!! GEEZ!!! it was like pulling teeth for her to think of anything original to say.

and spencer, spencer, spencer........ sure did surprise the hell out of me. i guess ole spency spence does have a heart after all. i really didn't think he cared. i think what her mom said was already weighing heavily on him but i was SO happy steph said something beforehand. i think that really made him realize that he was pushing her to do it differently than she wanted. i mean, as soon as he said he wanted to give her what she wanted and said something about her wanting her mom there, she started bawling. i was actually proud of him
.... but we'll see how long that last

you can tell heidi is missing her some lauren tho. man!! i mean, she was like DYING to go talk to lauren. even tho she just stood there and stared at her majority of the conversation. lol!!

and since we're on a MAC cosmetics site, am i the only one that feels lauren and her lips should stick to a neutral shades of lipstick/gloss??? maybe i am but i just don't feel like reds and deep colors look good on her. she always looks like she got ahold of somebodys red lipstick and put it on with no mirror and outlined the outline of her lips.....
stick to the neutrals babe. they love you more


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2008)

aww i wanna see it so badly though!!


----------



## beauty_marked (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok i so badly and desperately wanted to see this epi that after trying for an hour with mtv.com i just ended up buying it from Itunes.

Basically what I take from the epi is that Heidi and Spencer arent really married.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 13, 2009)

did anyone see the hills last monday? did it start up again or was it just a repeat of the finale? i heard it's the last season, which makes me sad but i still miss laguna, haha.
i did watch the city time to time but mostly on demand when i was bored.. i will watch the hills again though..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_did anyone see the hills last monday? did it start up again or was it just a repeat of the finale? i heard it's the last season, which makes me sad but i still miss laguna, haha.
i did watch the city time to time but mostly on demand when i was bored.. i will watch the hills again though.._

 
i saw it and it was freakin CRAZY!
lauren had a b-day party on a yacht and heidi showed up with steph (of course steph asked her to go with her). wanna know what was weird??? heidi's sister chippy was there (along with those big ass teeth) and they did not speak at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so heidi's reminicing (i spelled that wrong) with lauren and they get to crying and shit MEANWHILE spence is at a bar flirting with a bartender with the most ANNOYING f*cking voice ever and steph's ex (some nobody) texts steph to tell her, then she tells heidi, then heidi calls spencer, then spencer ends up kicking this boys ass in the bar! and homie was bleeding and shit AND got kicked out the bar. LMFAO!! spence just picked up his jacket and left. then of course heidi dips to colorado to her corny no back-bone having ass mom and the weird step-father
so
THEN
last night she gets back and they start arguing again about him flirting THEN kelly tells lauren she wants to hire another intern. why the f*ck did lauren suggest steph? she's so dumb to be so smart. steph comes with a FOLDED UP RESUME, telling kelly she wants to basically use her place and clients in order to get her handbag line going, then lies on her resume saying she speaks french so kelly starts talking to her french and she's just staring like a f*cking idiot 
and 
THEN
i fell asleep. so i'm waiting for it to get posted on mtv


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2009)

wow, lol. thanks for the input, i was hoping someone saw it!
i wanna see, it sounds so.. strange. normally nothing really happens. oh how i love it anyway though!
all this intern stuff is bs, i think.. they would not even give steph an interview if she wasn't on tv!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_all this intern stuff is bs, i think.. they would not even give steph an interview if she wasn't on tv!_

 
SERIOUSLY!!!
watch how HORRIBLE her interview went. i bet she ended up getting hired. i fell asleep right after that sh*tty ass interview but i'll bet anything she got hired


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2009)

i bet she did, too - they follow eachother to jobs all the time!
i do not even get it, i remember when lauren was asked to go to paris and when she turned it down, they than asked whitney. um, hello? whitney was really more qualified than lauren anyhow, why would she have been the back-up?
i have heard one time that they were never really interns so who knows?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha omg. I love hills. I love the DRAMA on that show. I love it. I soak it up. Since I try my best to keep all drama out of my every day life, watching this show is so fun.

I wish Heidi would just leave Spencer - I know thats obviously not going to happen but hes SUCH a douche bag.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm really going to miss the hills when the show is over. haha i know how sad that sounds!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 14, 2009)

So am I!

Im glad that the City is taking off though - hopefully it will stay.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 14, 2009)

I think this show had it's peak years ago.
They're all to well known to really take anything seriously, plus we read it months before episodes air what has happened. They're all famous, make millions, have their own fashion lines but are portrayed to be these interns or regular girls. I don't like how they create the drama, it's obvious how it's all staged. The early seasons seemed more genuine in that sense that it seemed more candid.

Heidi getting mad at Spencer for talking to that bartender then they "break up". Dun dun dun, what will happen next episode?
Well, I can tell you they're getting married soon thanks to E! News so what's the point... we know they're still together. Big ass PFFT!

I don't really pay attention to the episodes but I sat through the Stephanie interview. LOL. She failed times a million, yet given the chance to work there?
Her fake rubber lips is getting to me. But I loved that lady making a fool out of Steph...


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

^^ i agree on all points you mentioned but i still love that show to death. i have no idea why, it is seriously my number one guilty pleasure, lol. and i saw the interview! wow, her objective was to design handbags.. wtf? lauren stuck up for her on that, too!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_So am I!

Im glad that the City is taking off though - hopefully it will stay._

 
i just couldn't get into the city the same way though! and i do not think it went too well, just judging by how little the hype surrounding it was. i did like the city, though and i love nyc so it made me a little sad that the hills is still so much better.. i just could not get attached to the people on the show.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i just couldn't get into the city the same way though! and i do not think it went too well, just judging by how little the hype surrounding it was. i did like the city, though and i love nyc so it made me a little sad that the hills is still so much better.. i just could not get attached to the people on the show._

 

You just have to remember though that it is the first season - hasn't hills been around for 5 or so seasons? it took a while for people to warm up to the hills too - it wasn't a hit from the very first episode, and I'm sure it will take a while for people to warm up to the City.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

i remember when the hills came out i kept comparing it to languna, lol. i still do actually, but it took me a long time to get used to everyone. now i watch the early seasons of the hills like wow, especially heidi, who looks so much like a different person that it kind of creeps me out, lol.
like i said i live by NYC and can relate to it a bit more (not being rich or anything, haha)


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 15, 2009)

sad to say but i got sucked into watching it..

lauren's cool. i think i like LO the most..she's just so quiet and down to earth and so chill. i don't wanna be mean by sayin this but did audrina get surgery somewhere on her face and they messed up?? 

dislike spencer, actually hate spencer.

brody is super hot


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *06290714* 

 
_sad to say but i got sucked into watching it..

lauren's cool. i think i like LO the most..she's just so quiet and down to earth and so chill. i don't wanna be mean by sayin this but did audrina get surgery somewhere on her face and they messed up?? 

dislike spencer, actually hate spencer.

brody is super hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i used to like LO on laguna but i don't know, she seems so different now.. she was really a bitch to audrina, too.. alot of people think audrina's face looks messed up, i think it might be that her teeth are too big  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



brody is hot but i dont really like him too much, he's a player.. and of course i hate spencer but sadly, he makes me laugh sometimes.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 15, 2009)

i like watching the hills only to look at their outfits. i do like lauren conrad. she's really cool.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 15, 2009)

I never caught onto the City. None of my friends actually did... I find Whitney's personality to be too bland to pull off a show. I like her as that "co-star" or whatever. I think even Heidi could pull off a better show than her.

I do miss Laguna Beach, though.

You know who should be on again, Kristin Cavallari...


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah idk what the deal is with audrina and lo but if i had to pick between the two i would have to definitely pick lo..of the few episodes i watched, she's just lowkey? lol..

yeahhh! my boyfriend once was like WTF is with her teeth. it's either her teeth are too big or her lips are too small? brody definitely, he's a player and sometimes an ass. spencer just irks me..his face makes me cringe! lol he's just so childish and just blaaaaaah. can't believe heidi puts up with him..

you know who else is pretty cool? whitney..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




man i'm so glad my work didn't block specktra..kills my time at work..


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i used to like LO on laguna but i don't know, she seems so different now.. she was really a bitch to audrina, too.. alot of people think audrina's face looks messed up, i think it might be that her teeth are too big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



brody is hot but i dont really like him too much, he's a player.. and of course i hate spencer but sadly, he makes me laugh sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I never caught onto the City. None of my friends actually did... I find Whitney's personality to be too bland to pull off a show. I like her as that "co-star" or whatever. I think even Heidi could pull off a better show than her.

I do miss Laguna Beach, though.

You know who should be on again, Kristin Cavallari..._

 

yeah! i liked kristin!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)

dayum Frankie Delgado is hot too


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)

Lauren looks like she doesn't wash her hair for real!!!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Lauren looks like she doesn't wash her hair for real!!!!!_

 
lol, i said that before.. i actually think lauren was prettier back in her LC days when she was less natural. haha, i'm horrible, but i liked her with the lighter hair, darker make-up


----------



## MissResha (Apr 16, 2009)

the hills AND the first 2 seasons of Laguna Beach were my guilty pleasures


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_the hills AND the first 2 seasons of Laguna Beach were my guilty pleasures_

 
i agree with laguna beach 
i wish mtv would give kristin her own show instead of boring ass whitney. yes, i watched the city, and YES i was bored (not enough to stop watching but u guys know what i mean)


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2009)

i agree, kristin needed her own show, (still does!)


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2009)

whitney's friends bore me, too lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2009)

oh, wow i finally caught up with some of the shows!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 22, 2009)

what the freak is up with audrina going after brody now??!!
she's stupid. and talking to lauren like it's no big deal! and not too long ago was accussing lauren of sleeping with justin but she has no prob going after brody?? that makes no sense. i can't even call her scandelous. she's just stupid as hell. lol!
i was DYING at the way kelly was talking to steph. steph is a f*cking idiot that needs to be fired. i'm not a fan of people losing jobs but she's a idiot and completely useless. lauren is stupid for recommending her


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 22, 2009)

i never would put my job on the line for someone stupid like her!
i guess because this is the last season they want to amp up the drama? this is probably the fakest season yet!
on a side note, my friend follows heidi and spencer on twitter.. lol, for some reason that's funny, she said spencer is a huge pothead and he's really open with it and everyone else is really boring.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 29, 2009)

i cannot help my love for the hills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




did anyone hear that even though this is lauren's last season there will be another season of the hills and kristin will be on it as well! i saw this on E! on the little news that runs across the bottom of the screen. did anyone else hear this?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 29, 2009)

I did


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 29, 2009)

i heard too! i'm excited. i miss kristin. she used to crack me up.
on another note, spencer cracked me up on monday when talking to heidi's old boyfriend.
did u see the look on her face when that girl was like "you don't even look like the same person" HAHAHAHAHA!!!
heidi is lame. little girl playing dress up........ not attractive at all
and how about audrina f'n around with brody??!! aside from the fact that brody has a girlfriend but messing with her b/friend's ex??!! seriously. after she just caused all that bullsh*t about lauren supposedly messing around with justin.... and steph!! all in 'drina's face "you should hook up with brody. get back at justin" then the next day saying "jade is gonna come after you" like wtf??!! she was just encouraging it and now she's all against it


----------



## BEA2LS (May 12, 2009)

i finally caught up!! i laughed so hard when she said "you look so different now" her plastic surgery is like never really mentioned and that was great!
as much as i hate spencer he really does amuse me


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 13, 2009)

monday was freakin hilarious.
stephanie is so super-duper stupid and has no work ethic whatsoever.
she's so useless. i can't wait for next week when lauren fires her.
and how funny was spencer when heidi kept telling him to take care of the situation with stacie. lol! "what do you want me to do, kill her?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



justin was pretty heated with audrina!!! that's sad tho. he has to hear about her with another guy just to show some feelings. they're both sad. she's stupid for messing with brody and he's just stupid (and cute)


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2009)

i missed monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i keep playing catch up on demand with them!  spencer is cracking me up this season!


----------



## CellyCell (May 13, 2009)

I love Kelly, a show just on her would be hilarious.
She makes all these jokes and insults with a straight face. My super hero.

For it being a show about Lauren, there isn't much on her - only Audrina and her teeth or Speidi arguing on a couch.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I love Kelly, a show just on her would be hilarious.
She makes all these jokes and insults with a straight face. My super hero.

For it being a show about Lauren, there isn't much on her - *only Audrina and her teeth *or Speidi arguing on a couch._

 


lol!! I actually thing her problem is her mouth(lips), it doesn't close all the way(EVER!), Kind of like the guy who plays napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I love Kelly, a show just on her would be hilarious.
She makes all these jokes and insults with a straight face. My super hero._

 
omg i totally agree!!! kelly cracks me up SO MUCH!
remember that ep where steph's dumbass threw her garbage away in that box that was meant for clothes and kelly dumped it out and told her to go put in the trash?? classic

and they don't really focus on lauren's life too much. her or lo. lol @ "heidi and spencer arguing on the couch". so true


----------



## BEA2LS (May 14, 2009)

that's because lauren is so boring! anymore she's worse than whitney! i never was a lo fan either to be honest.. than again in the languna days i really hated lauren, too so..


----------



## ashleydawn (May 25, 2009)

i can't believe that spencer actually called lauren to apologize. i just gained a lot more respect for that douchebag lol.


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_i can't believe that spencer actually called lauren to apologize. i just gained a lot more respect for that douchebag lol._

 

Me too! It seems like he just magically became a good guy overnight! It's exhausting to watch...


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 26, 2009)

awww spencer tried and it worked
next week looks good as hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wth is up with kristin walking in all good and LATE?! hahaha!!! way to try and make it her moment.
(i'm sure the camera ppl at mtv held her outside so she could walk in on cue)


----------



## BEA2LS (May 27, 2009)

i wanna see! i've been catching up on demand so i'm a week behind.. i just saw the one where spencer met her cowboy dad.


----------



## Orchid_28 (May 27, 2009)

Where in hell did Kristen Cavalari come from?  I see that she's going to be in the next episode at Heidi's wedding...I think the producers did that on purpose to spice things up a bit hehe.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Orchid_28* 

 
_Where in hell did Kristen Cavalari come from? I see that she's going to be in the next episode at Heidi's wedding...I think the producers did that on purpose to spice things up a bit hehe._

 
agree 100%
lauren caved in and came to the wedding. spencer is a nice man and apologized to heidi's mom. steph's dumbass got fired so kelly can't entertain us anymore. brody is done talking to audrina period. they had to mix it up somehow. supposedly her and justin are supposed to start messing around so we'll see how that goes......


----------



## BEA2LS (May 27, 2009)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am happy kristen came back, i really never thought lauren should have gotten this show - i remember the producers said they like her better than kristen because "her emotions read well on her face" or something stupid like that. i think she's boring, her and lo..


----------



## CellyCell (May 27, 2009)

I know it's scripted but it bugged me when Kristen just walked into the church while everyone was already seated and everyone turned around to look at her... seriously? LOL. For some reason, I had a Bridezilla moment and thought "this trick hella walked in all dramatic."

Best part of the whole thing is Kelly giving another ownage towards Stephanie. My cold heart was smiling at that moment.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 27, 2009)

I've started watching this again..But wow Kristin is baaack, 
I heard that she catches the bouquet at the wedding, so then they go from there.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 29, 2009)

Kristen is replacing Lauren and I think shes going to be the new narrator as well.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 29, 2009)

i liked laguna beach better when kristen took over narration.. just a thought


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 29, 2009)

I think I liked Laguna Beach for the Beach lol, but at least we get to see a new person, see how they make her be, like friend of Heidi or what


----------



## MissCrystal (May 31, 2009)

im so glad to see kristen back actually ... did u guys see the preview for the next season where she's yellling at audrina and steph buts in and shes like umm stephiane audrina can talk for herself .. that girl always brings drama


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm excited for the next season. I couldn't say that for the past couple of seasons on the Hills. As much as I don't like Kristin as a person, I do love her on the show - "real" drama, finally!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm excited for kristin to be back. at first i didn't like kristin but i remember when i watched a marathon of laguna a few years ago i was dying laughing at kristin and the shit she'd say. i think she was just real about her shit (i mean, as real as you can be on a "reality" show)
she's funny. and i can't wait to see her go off on audrina. ha!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 1, 2009)

i agree with everyone else, i like her


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 1, 2009)

Its going to be a lot funner to watch now.

Lauren was sooo withdrawn from the show.
She wasn't even really a part of it anymore.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i'm excited for kristin to be back. at first i didn't like kristin but i remember when i watched a marathon of laguna a few years ago i was dying laughing at kristin and the shit she'd say. i think she was just real about her shit (i mean, as real as you can be on a "reality" show)
she's funny. and i can't wait to see her go off on audrina. ha!!!_

 

me too !! audrina really started to get annoying with her i love justin bobby, no i hate justin bobby no i love him !! im so glad some1 is going to finally call her out on her shit (real or not ha) and same thing goes for steph too she's beyond annoying


since kristin is back do you think her friends will come back too ... an appereance from the infamous jessica ha i hope so


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 1, 2009)

haha.. jessica.. memories...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_ an appereance from the infamous jessica ha i hope so_

 
omg how crazy would that be??!!


----------



## sxcnodoubt (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm definitely looking forward to the Kristin drama!!! Lauren was so boring, and she was always just 'blahhhh'....even in her appearance...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 11, 2009)

i saw the finale, holly was really weird at their rehersal dinner..
but yea next season looks good.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 11, 2009)

Holly was totally drunk @ the dinner.
She wouldn't have acted like that otherwise haha.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 11, 2009)

lol i know it was bad


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 11, 2009)

I've just watched an old one when Lauren rushed from work to be at Jason's dinner and he ignored her, back when stuff was simple..

I never realised how much Heidi caked on her makeup, she looks flawed but natural in the episode I just saw which is a far better look for her than the one she supports now, she looks way overdone in the more recent episodes. 

Spencer has wound me up since the start, he's just annoying, having said that, the last recent episode I saw was the one when he was caught flirting, haven't seen anything since then.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 11, 2009)

Heidi just looks like a different person 100%. her hair, her make-up, her surgeries...


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_Heidi just looks like a different person 100%. her hair, her make-up, her surgeries..._

 
She does look really fake but I feel bad saying it because she looks good, but fake good? Whitney looks more natural good.

I thought Heidi only had her boobs done?


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 11, 2009)

she had a nose job, too.. and i am pretty sure she had lip injections, which isn't surgery but whatever.
i actually think she looks better fake, too. i know that sounds horrible so i normally do not admit that but i dont know.. i guess i like the fake look. for example i love the way her hair looks now, as opposed to before.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to watch the first season, but stopped when it seemed too scripted.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_she had a nose job, too.. and i am pretty sure she had lip injections, which isn't surgery but whatever.
i actually think she looks better fake, too. i know that sounds horrible so i normally do not admit that but i dont know.. i guess i like the fake look. for example i love the way her hair looks now, as opposed to before._

 
she should get chin surgery while she's at it to scale down that big ass mandible
seriously............

you guys know that lauren wrote a book??? and is in the works of making it into a movie??? wtf??!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 12, 2009)

i heard about her book!  not the movie, though..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i heard about her book! not the movie, though.._

 
i won't lie, i'll probably buy it. lol!!
i hope the movie thing is a rumor. what's the freakin point when the book was made off of a TV SHOW....
i don't understand it but hey, whatev
i can't wait til next season starts!!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_she should get chin surgery while she's at it to scale down that big ass mandible
seriously............

you guys know that lauren wrote a book??? and is in the works of making it into a movie??? wtf??!!_

 






I am sure her jaw has gotten larger, I saw another old episode today and she looked so much nice before hand. 

Audrina's chipmunk teeth used to get to me as well.

What is the book about? How do these shitty things get made into movies when some decent books never get the chance?


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 12, 2009)

the book is called LA Candy, i think? i will probably read it, too lol but i am not sure if i will admit that in real life.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_What is the book about?* How do these shitty things get made into movies* when some decent books never get the chance?_

 












bea2ls is right. it's called la candy. i'm just wondering what she's got to write about since she's been on a "reality" show for like 3 or 4 years now. i mean, haven't we already and seen and heard what's gonna be in the book? i mean, i'm still gonna buy it. lmao! but i PRAY it doesn't get made into a movie..


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_










bea2ls is right. it's called la candy. i'm just wondering what she's got to write about since she's been on a "reality" show for like 3 or 4 years now. i mean, haven't we already and seen and heard what's gonna be in the book? i mean, i'm still gonna buy it. lmao! but i PRAY it doesn't get made into a movie.._

 

It's true though, what else could we possible wish to know about her? The fact that she had a privileged upbringing? 






@still going to buy it.

I bet it's going to be a James Frey kinda affair.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 12, 2009)

the book's fiction
go here:
Amazon.com: L.A. Candy: Lauren Conrad: Books#


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 12, 2009)

no makeup or weave. i couldn't even focus on what she was crying about. just that huge jaw and how BAD her lips look with no l/g
YouTube - Heidi Pratt in I'm a Celebrity... Get Me out of Here!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 13, 2009)

AND Heidi is doing Playboy. Ick.
But then again - Hef is into wild animals. Figures.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^^ Hahahahaha!!!


----------

